# WAR P1.3.3 Patchnotes



## Pymonte (1. Dezember 2009)

> Das Unterdrückten-System: Jedes Mal, wenn eine Hauptstadt erobert wird, verliert die Armee, welche die Stadt erfolgreich erobert hat, einen Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkt bis auf maximal -3, während die Armee, welche die Stadt verteidigt hat, einen Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkt bis maximal +3 erhält . Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkte werden alle 24 Stunden um einen Punkt zurück gen 0 absinken oder aufsteigen, während keine Stadt erobert ist.
> 
> Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkte über +1 oder unter -1 fügen 5% zum Prozentsatz der Siegpunkte, die gebraucht werden, um Zonen in der Kampagne im Offenen RvR des 4. Abschnitts zu erobern, hinzu oder ziehen diese ab. Sie erhöhen oder verringern die Zeit der Sperrung der Paarung um eine Stunde pro Punkt über dem ersten. Darüber hinaus wird die Zeit für die Gebietsherrschaft für Burgen auf 45 Minuten und für Schlachtfeldziele auf 10 Minuten bei 2 Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkten, auf 30 Minuten für Burgen und 0 Minuten für Schlachtfeldziele bei 3 Unterdrückten-Bewertungspunkten reduziert. Neue Unterdrückten-Bewertungssymbole und -kurzinfos wurden der Zonenkontroll-Anzeige im Abschnitt 4 hinzugefügt, um diese Informationen darzustellen.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Kranak90 (1. Dezember 2009)

Sauber! Wurde auch Zeit das die endlich kommen. Danke Pymonte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (1. Dezember 2009)

Den Text zum Underdogsystem muss ich noch ein paar mal lesen um das zu verstehen.

Und noch eine Frage, was ist Bloom?

Edit: Was heisst überhaupt "Stadt erobert" ? Step 2? Das halte ich für problematisch, weil eine Seite ja sehr wohl unterlegen sein kann und trotzdem das Erobern der Stadt verhindern kann. Dafür reicht ein guter KT, da es ausreicht wenn die Deffer in einer ID einmal die PQ gewinnen. Wenn bereits Step 1 reicht scheint mir das sinnvoller, oder?


----------



## Pymonte (1. Dezember 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Den Text zum Underdogsystem muss ich noch ein paar mal lesen um das zu verstehen.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage, was ist Bloom?
> 
> Edit: Was heisst überhaupt "Stadt erobert" ? Step 2? Das halte ich für problematisch, weil eine Seite ja sehr wohl unterlegen sein kann und trotzdem das Erobern der Stadt verhindern kann. Dafür reicht ein guter KT, da es ausreicht wenn die Deffer in einer ID einmal die PQ gewinnen. Wenn bereits Step 1 reicht scheint mir das sinnvoller, oder?



Bloom ist ein unschärfe Effekte auf Distanz bzw Überblendeffekt bei Lichtern.

Das sind noch keine finalen P-Notes. Wobei ich denke, dass nicht contested, also Stadt Step 2, gemeint ist. Das wär irgendwo unlogisch (das wäre ja sozusagen eine Strafe für den Erfolg... eher soll das leichte durchmarschiederen ja verhindert werden)

Mir fehlt noch der /sit Befehl^^, walk wird ja schon erwähnt. Ansonsten ist das geheule in den offiziellen Foren natürlich schon wieder gewaltig. Aber irgendwie habe ich da auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Foldred (1. Dezember 2009)

Nice, danke für die Patchnotes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, gibt es schon ein genaues Datum wann der Patch erscheinen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Foldred


----------



## Pymonte (1. Dezember 2009)

Foldred schrieb:


> Nice, danke für die Patchnotes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Ryoshu meinte so Mitte Dezember, also ca 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Foldred (1. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also Ryoshu meinte so Mitte Dezember, also ca 2-3 Wochen.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (1. Dezember 2009)

Vote Pymonte als Newsposter im Bereich WAR.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldred (1. Dezember 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Vote Pymonte als Newsposter im Bereich WAR.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe ja mal das die grafisch überarbeiteten Rüstungssets noch in den weiteren Patchnotes erwähnt werden. Vor 6 Tagen hat ein CM im Englischen Bereich vom war-europe geschrieben das sie versuchen werden sie mit 1.33 zu bringen. Hier mal der Post:

''We're still looking at highly likely 1.3.3 release. However everything is subject to change at this time. Once we have confirmation we'll be sure to let you know!''

Quelle: http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...ding&page=8

Naja bin gespannt auf die weiteren Notes


----------



## Incomming 336 (1. Dezember 2009)

Schade, ich hab gehofft, dass das Underdog-System gut wird. Naja dann warte ich halt auf den Patch der danach kommt. Solange bleibt mein Account eingefroren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (1. Dezember 2009)

Incomming schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab gehofft, dass das Underdog-System gut wird. Naja dann warte ich halt auf den Patch der danach kommt. Solange bleibt mein Account eingefroren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weiß doch gar nicht, wie das Underdog System ist und welche Auswirkungen es haben wird. Anpassen kann man immer aber es braucht handfeste Daten und die kann man nicht frei Laune generieren. 
Ähnlich den Klagen, dass die RvR-Marken zu selten droppen, als diese eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Terratec (1. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand inwieweit sich der Schaden von Giftpfeil beim Squigtreiba mit dem Patch verändern wird? Bzw ob er dadurch endlich endlich wert ist geskillt zu werden


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Weiß jemand inwieweit sich der Schaden von Giftpfeil beim Squigtreiba mit dem Patch verändern wird? Bzw ob er dadurch endlich endlich wert ist geskillt zu werden



Kann hier noch keiner wissen, warte einfach die paar Wochen ab. 

Giftpfeil ist übrigens nicht ganz unnötig. Sein Vorteil ist, dass er Rüstung ignoriert, daher ist er an einem Feuerzauberer wohl weniger effektiv als an einem Sonnenritter im Vergleich zu den anderen Schüssen.


----------



## Terratec (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine Aufgabe ist es aber nicht Sonnenritter zu ärgern, sondern die Heiler und andere leichte Ziele über den Jordan zu befördern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten mach ich mir schonmal meinen Tee und warte ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (1. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du weiß doch gar nicht, wie das Underdog System ist und welche Auswirkungen es haben wird. Anpassen kann man immer aber es braucht handfeste Daten und die kann man nicht frei Laune generieren.
> Ähnlich den Klagen, dass die RvR-Marken zu selten droppen, als diese eingeführt wurden.


wieso handfeste daten? das ding greift erst wenn eine fraktion in step 2 kommt also quasi 1 2 mal im Monat ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten,sprich jeden tag 1-3 ad deffs. Um das jetzt schon sagen zu können muss man nur die letzten Wochen beobachtet haben und da sich am locksystem/städtesystem nix ändert wird sich auch daran nix ändern.
 Zu den Marken die dropen auch immer noch selten zumindest die höheren nur werden/wurde alles unterhalb der invasor marke quasi entwertet da selbige einem täglich in AD/UV nachgeschmissen werden selbst wenn man auf der unterbevölkerten seite spielt reicht es 2 minuten vor schluss mal fix auf den char zu locken der noch marken braucht und hat 2 für lau.

ps ja Treiber muss unbedingt noch gebufft werden machen imo sooooooo wenig schaden die armen ((((( *ironieoff*
pps vermiss nur ich so sachen wie "wir haben es endlich geschaft das UV bugfrei ist und man die SFZs ordentlich tapen kann" oder " Wir freuen uns euch mitteilen zu können das nun keine zum teil 8 minuten mehr vergehn bis die ÖQ in UV neustartet" oder " die Bosse der ÖQ in UV/AD warpen nun nicht mehr wie doof rum und haun leute egal ob sie überhaupt aggro aufbaun konnten und ziehn sich nicht aus reinem spass an der freude aus nem kampf zurück auch wenn alles eigendlich so steht das ein resset eigendlich nicht möglich sein sollte"


----------



## Hellbabe (2. Dezember 2009)

Toll auf jeder Seite nun neue Stammgrps.....1 Heiler, 3 Chosen, 2 Sorcs. und Spiegelverkehrt....und schon läuft die andere Seite ohne APs rum...epic....Underdog genau so schwachsinnig wie ichs vermutet hab, kein T4 fix, keine wirklich wichtigen Klassenfixes....aber er ist great and awersome..... Und wie im Offiziellen Forum ja auch angemerkt wird, kaum noch einer bei Mythik da, die Programmen..sollen se einfach doch ma Butter bei de Fische geben, und sagen ob War Star Wars (oder so) überleben wird.....


----------



## Wulfenson (2. Dezember 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Toll auf jeder Seite nun neue Stammgrps.....1 Heiler, 3 Chosen, 2 Sorcs. und Spiegelverkehrt....und schon läuft die andere Seite ohne APs rum...epic....Underdog genau so schwachsinnig wie ichs vermutet hab, kein T4 fix, keine wirklich wichtigen Klassenfixes....aber er ist great and awersome..... Und wie im Offiziellen Forum ja auch angemerkt wird, kaum noch einer bei Mythik da, die Programmen..sollen se einfach doch ma Butter bei de Fische geben, und sagen ob War Star Wars (oder so) überleben wird.....



Also ich glaube selbst Mythic kann ned so bescheuert sein die AP Aura stacken zu lassen... naja zumindest hoff ich das mal ^^
Und die Änderung an Wiz/Sorc AP teil is mmn eher ein nerf.

War wird schon noch lange laufen, allein schon weil sie es laufen lassen müssen um irgendwann vielleicht mal bare auszusteign.
Außerdem haben wir ja angeblich noch ~100k Accounts und da draußen existieren viele mmo mit 50k Acc und weniger seit ewigkeiten.

btw falls sie es in nem Jahr vielleicht doch mal schaffen den content zu fixxen und neuen zu bringen reicht bei vielen Acc sicher ein gratismonat um sie wieder für ein jahr oder länger zu locken.


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

Klingt ja ganz intressant vllt. installiere ich es mal wieder =) 
meine Kumpel zocken ja auch schon wieder WAR


----------



## Wulfenson (2. Dezember 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Meine Aufgabe ist es aber nicht Sonnenritter zu ärgern, sondern die Heiler und andere leichte Ziele über den Jordan zu befördern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur so nebenbei WP haben relativ hohe Armor (fürn heiler), so hast wenigst einen bei dem das Teil was bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> Also ich glaube selbst Mythic kann ned so bescheuert sein die AP Aura stacken zu lassen... naja zumindest hoff ich das mal ^^


die dam aura des sonnenritters tat genau das als er ins spiel gebracht wurde und zwar stacken.   so viel zu selbst Mythic und bescheuert. ^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2009)

War die AP Aura net, man bekommt etwas und der Chosen hatte Verlieren? Jetzt haben die wohl die gleiche Aura oder wie ... naja ok ist mir am Ende auch egal, sowas gehört net in ein Patch 3.3, sowas kann man deutlich eher in zwischen Patches bringen. Auch etliche korrekturen von kleinen Tooltips usw., das sind teilweise also wieder nichtigkeiten, die sie im großen Patch liefern.

Wichtig ist das mit der Grafik, gut da muss man zu geben sie machen was.

Das Problem die großen Patchnotes bestehen leider bei Mythici mmer aus wichtigen großen Änderungen (Grafik, RVR-System etc.) und dutzenden Belanglosen kleinen Änderung, die eigentlich in so einem Patch nichts mehr zu suchen haben. Klassenmechaniken, CC Mechaniken oder Masteryprobleme gehören mal in so einem Patch. Die großen Rettung vom RVR, waren bis jetzt in meinen Augen größtenteils nur einfache Notlösungen. CC-Schutz ist keine ware Lösung, sondern nur eine Abschaffung oder Glücksache, damit man eben den AE CC Eindämmt, aber wirklich gelöst ... nein. Die 2. Rampe hat zwar verhindert das man die alte Rampe zustellen kann, nun hat der Verteidiger, dank der Riesen Rampe 2, ja kaum die Möglichkeit im inneren der Burg seinen Herren zu schützen, außer über Reset und das geht ja dank CC Immunität so gut wie garnicht mehr. Das Underdogsystem ist genau das selbe Prinzip. Wir reden von DAoC Erfahrung und von weit über 1 Jahr WAR Erfahrung und die Lösung ist das, was dort steht? Das ist als wäre es ihr erstes MMO und auch das erste PVP MMO. Also so als müsste man überall Testen. Aber das ist es nicht. Es ändert nämlich nichts am Problem der Überzahl. Es verhindert jetzt nur eins, dass die die Unterlegene Hauptstadt Dauer Belagert ist, dass kann doch nicht wirklich das System sein. Die Kämpfe also in die jeweiligen Zonen davor zurück zu tragen und dort eben gegen Überzahl zu kämpfen und zwar in den Burgen, so wie man es halt kennt. Also ist der Kampf zurück in den RVR Lake, aber nicht wirklich gelöst. Die Burg hat immernoch 1 Tor, die Mauern sind nicht zerstörtbar etc. 

Find nach über 1 Jahr ist das ne Schwache Lösung, vom Problem. So einfach wie die es sich gemacht haben, hätten sie das Ding locker direkt nach Veröffentlichung haben können oder 6 Monate dannach. Grafik ist gut gelöst, kleine Änderungen sind zwar bissel Schwach, aber gehören leider ja mit dazu, auch wenn ich finde sowas kann man eher bringen. Denn sowas zeigt auch bissel Interesse am Patchen und vorallem, hilft dabei neue Fehler schneller zu finden. Aber das Underdogsystem ändert nichts am Problem Überzahl/Unterzahl.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...] Die 2. Rampe hat zwar verhindert das man die alte Rampe zustellen kann, nun hat der Verteidiger, dank der Riesen Rampe 2, ja kaum die Möglichkeit im inneren der Burg seinen Herren zu schützen, außer über Reset und das geht ja dank CC Immunität so gut wie garnicht mehr. [...] Die Burg hat immernoch 1 Tor, die Mauern sind nicht zerstörtbar etc.
> [...]



Es kann nicht Inhalt der Verteidigung sein, sich im Lordraum zu verschanzen, der Kampf soll auf den Mauern und vor allem an den Toren ausgetragen werden. Ich gebe zu, von der Größe her, hätte die zweite Rampe genauso groß sein müssen wie die erste, damit es kein "alle über die Autobahn" gibt, sondern beide Wege gleichwertig sind.
Einerseits kritisierst du die Rampen, andererseits möchtest du noch mehr Zugangswege in die Burg, die noch weniger zu bewachen sind, da sich die Verteidiger viel weiter verteilen müssten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2009)

Ne das mit der Rampe ist ne Lösung, aber keine auf Zeit. Es hilft erstmal und hat den Burgen kampf ja wiederbelebt. KEine Frage, aber auf dauer ist es keine und so ist auch die CC Immunität. Es ist ne kurzzeitige Lösung, aber nicht auf dauer.

Das zweite Problem ist so wie ich das verstehe, ist nach 0 Sekunden ja das BO unter Kontrolle der Destro oder Order, halt wer Überzahl hat. Damit hat er aber mehr Vorteile, als eigentlich Nachteile. Er bekommt den Buff ja sofort. Wenn jetzt die Zeit in die andere Richtung geht, hat der Verteidiger aber keine wirkliche wahl. Denn er muss dann vielleicht 30 Minuten warten? Versteh nicht ganz den Sinn bei den BOs.
Und es geht nur beim Erobern, dass heißt doch wenn der Lord Oberkommander Chefwaaghboss tot ist? 
Dazu muss man ja öfters als 1 mal am Tag die Stadt erobern.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

In welcher Phase man die Punkte bekommt, muss noch geklärt werden. Das wurde aus den Patchnotes nicht deutlich.
Desweiteren stand da drin, das die Buffs ganz entfernt werden. Bisher ist es ja so, das die deutlich überlegene Seite fast permanent mit den Buffs unterwegs ist und somit nochmals gestärkt wird.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2009)

Wozu sind die Bos noch gut? Wegen paar NSC Wachen, die die Überzahl eh überrennt?


----------



## Pymonte (2. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Wozu sind die Bos noch gut? Wegen paar NSC Wachen, die die Überzahl eh überrennt?



damit man nicht nur von Burg zu Burg rennt, sondern man auch einen Zonenlock über ein schwer zu verteidigendes Ziel verhindern kann.

PS: Das Underdogsystem ist ganz schön krass ab +-2, darüber sollte man sich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Wichtig ist jetzt nur, dass es auch richtig greift, aber dazu muss Mythic uns mehr Infos geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Wozu sind die Bos noch gut? Wegen paar NSC Wachen, die die Überzahl eh überrennt?





Pymonte schrieb:


> damit man nicht nur von Burg zu Burg rennt, sondern man auch einen Zonenlock über ein schwer zu verteidigendes Ziel verhindern kann.



This

Was willst denn dort haben, Golrik? Einen Privatparkplatz für Tokio Hotel & Band?


----------



## Teal (2. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also Ryoshu meinte so Mitte Dezember, also ca 2-3 Wochen.


Kann auf jeden Fall nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, immerhin wird der Patch seit heute in den USA getestet.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Dezember 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Kann auf jeden Fall nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, immerhin wird der Patch seit heute in den USA getestet.



jop, im Twitter steht auch, dass sie die EU PTS schon bereitmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narorn (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs doch gesagt.
Nachdem das Festungscap "temporär" eingeführt wurde, bleiben die Festungen jetzt "temporär" aus dem Spielinhalt genommen.
Das das Underdogsystem auch eher mau ist war doch auch zu erwarten. Wenn "erobert" wirklich bedeutet, dass Step 2 erreicht werden muss, wird dieses System quasi nie greifen. Und wenn doch, ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das wirklich was ändert.

An den Klassen wird auch nix wirklich geschraubt. Wird eher noch schlimmer. Ich dachte es würden vllt endlich mal gravierende Fähigkeitenbugs behoben.



Wulfenson schrieb:


> Also ich glaube selbst Mythic kann ned so bescheuert sein die AP Aura stacken zu lassen... naja zumindest hoff ich das mal ^^



Pssst, ich verrat Dir n Geheimnis, aber nich weitersagen:

Mythic ist AWESOME AND GREAT !!!!!
Solche Leute können ALLES! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Dezember 2009)

Mythic kann machen was es will, es wird sowieso alles in den Foren zerrissen. Wahrscheinlich sogar von ehemaligen Spielern, die es gar nicht mehr betrifft sich aber mit solchen "Kritiken" von ihrer eigenen Unzulänglichkeit ablenken wollen. Daher Augen zu und durch, ist eh nicht zu ändern.

Eure früheren Meinungen haben zum jetzigen, angeblich schlechten Spielstand geführt. 
Spieler haben sich aufgeregt, dass die Zonen crashen. Gut hat man halt die Zone begrenzt um es spielbar zu machen. Kaum passiert wird es gegen Mythic verwendet. Spieler haben sich aufgeregt, dass die Festungen zu schwer zu nehmen sind und den Spielfluss zäh machen. Gut, hat man halt die Festungen rausgenommen und schon wars wieder schlecht. Mythic hat sehr oft im Sinne der Spieler gehandelt (nicht immer, das stimmt schon) aber im Endeffekt hätten sie es wohl lassen sollen. Spieler, die nicht verlieren können und alles mögliche dafür verantwortlich machen werden erst mit God-Mode zufrieden sein aber und nur wenn sie ihn alleinig einschalten können.

Wenn hier jemand im zynischen Sinne awesome and great ist, dann sind das hinterfotzige Zocker/Menschen.


----------



## Miracolax (3. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Mythic kann machen was es will, es wird sowieso alles in den Foren zerrissen. Wahrscheinlich sogar von ehemaligen Spielern, die es gar nicht mehr betrifft sich aber mit solchen "Kritiken" von ihrer eigenen Unzulänglichkeit ablenken wollen....cut....Eure früheren Meinungen haben zum jetzigen, angeblich schlechten Spielstand geführt....cut...Spieler, die nicht verlieren können und alles mögliche dafür verantwortlich machen werden erst mit God-Mode zufrieden sein aber und nur wenn sie ihn alleinig einschalten können.



Den allgemeinen Spielerschwund *ausschliesslich* nur darauf zurückzuführen ist etwas sehr einfach. Es mag unbestritten Spieler geben die auch deswegen aufgehört haben, aber sicher nicht alle! Auch wenn jetzt wieder kommt ich habe keine Probleme, bei mir läuft alles stabil, ruckelfrei und auf max. Details - gz. Aber es war nicht immer so (und kommt auch jetzt noch oft vor, Offi-Forum und so), ich hatte nach 1.1 gestrichen die Schnauze voll das man sich sehr oft auf dem Desktop wiedergefunden hat. Freezes/CtD ohne Ende, in freiem Gelände mit nix als mir und 3 NPC, selbst bei einem testweise "nackten" PC mit nichts als WAR (ohne Addons) drauf und ohne epischen Massenzerg...vor 1.1 hatte ich das definitiv nicht (bei unveränderter Hardware und stets neuesten Treibern). So wird es vielen gegangen sein, also nicht alles nur auf das oben genannte schieben. Bei der "alle 6 Monate was nachschieben-Patchpolitik" hatte ich halt keinen Bock mehr darauf zu warten das sich da irgendwas bessert, so einfach ist das, zumal laut Support die auch dxdiag keine Beanstandungen ergab! Es gibt also auch viele Leute, die einfach nur enttäuscht und gefrustet aufgehört haben! Mag unglaublich klingen, ist aber so.

Selbst AoC (das *grafisch!* unbestritten mehr hermacht - wofür man auch nicht unzeitgemäss max. Details über den Treiber erzwingen muss) hat bei weitem nicht meinen Midend-PC dermassen in die Knie gezwungen! Ich rede nur von der Grafik, von nix anderem. Wer sagt das ihm die Grafik egal ist, der sagt nicht die Wahrheit, denn das Auge will auch auf irgendeine Art und Weise "befriedigt" werden. Warum wohl schieben sie jetzt Bloom, HDR und gar eine "Wundervoll" Option nach??? WAR konnte ich nur auf low bis middle spielen, wenn überhaupt. Bei AoC habe ich nicht einmal den Desktop gesehen, (wenn ich nicht selber geswitched habe), hatte null Freezes und alles was man *ingame* grafikmässig einstellen konnte war auf max, selbst Schatten (der ja gehörig Performance frisst)! Flüssigen Spielspass definiere ich halt ein wenig anders, einen God-Mode habe ich auch noch nie vermisst!


----------



## Thurgom (3. Dezember 2009)

Lustig, du sagst ihm, dass er nicht behaupten soll, dass WAR flüssig/lagfrei läuft, weil es nicht für alle zutrifft. Im Gegenzug behauptest du aber, AoC hätte eine weitaus bessere Performance. Ich kann das absolut nicht bestätigen... Beim letzten "kostenlosen" Monat in AoC, hatte ich in der Hauptstadt immer wieder 1-2 Sekunden Freezes, ohne dass groß was los war. Das selbe in den Mini-Games.


----------



## C0ntra (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es aber zum Start bezüglich der Performance nicht bzw. bei mehreren nicht rund läuft, dann betrifft dies die Spielbarkeit insoweit, als das es keinen Spaß macht.
Man hat sich das Spiel aber nicht ausgesucht, weil es hoffentlich gut in Sachen Performance läuft, sondern aus anderen Gründen.
Schlechte Performance ist ein Grund seinen Account auf Eis zu legen aber nicht endgültig zu kündigen.
Die ORvR Abstinenz zu Beginn lag mitunter daran, weil es keine Belohnungen gab, ergo 0 Anreiz für viele Zeitgenossen das zu tun, für was sie eigentlich das Spiel gekauft haben. Der Rest hat es eh nur als Überbrückung gesehen und stand mit einem Bein noch woanders.
Der Faktor Mensch ist bei RvR Spielen viel bedeutender und enttäuschte in der Vergangenheit ziemlich oft.
Wenn es massive Bugs gibt, dann unterbreche ich das Abo, es bleibt aber immernoch das Spiel, für was ich zu Anfang Geld bezahlt habe, weil mich das Gameplay und der ganze Rahmen überzeugt hat. Auch wenn es ein halbes Jahr und länger dauert, es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sich die Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## Miracolax (3. Dezember 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Lustig, du sagst ihm, dass er nicht behaupten soll, dass WAR flüssig/lagfrei läuft, weil es nicht für alle zutrifft. Im Gegenzug behauptest du aber, AoC hätte eine weitaus bessere Performance. Ich kann das absolut nicht bestätigen... Beim letzten "kostenlosen" Monat in AoC, hatte ich in der Hauptstadt immer wieder 1-2 Sekunden Freezes, ohne dass groß was los war. Das selbe in den Mini-Games.



Ich behaupte nicht das AoC eine weitaus bessere Performance hat, ich rede nur von mir und meiner Erfahrung mit beiden Spielen. Und wenn ich bei AoC eben keine Probleme hatte bin ich zumindest in dieser Hinsicht erstmal "ruhiggestellt" oder "befriedigt" während ich mich bei WAR ständig schwarz ärgern musste. Dazu kommt das was ich bei vielen Freunden/Bekannten gehört und auch vor Ort gesehen habe...einige hatten dieselben oder ähnliche Probleme mit WAR. Andere kamen mit AoC nicht klar und haben es vom PC verbannt. Viele aus meinem Umfeld haben eben auch und nur wegen der techn. Probs WAR an den Nagel gehängt, die wären heute noch dabei...wie oft wurde man abgespeist mit "Schrott-PC, räum den mal auf" etc.! Trägt nicht gerade zur Aboverlängerung und Hoffen auf ein Wunder bei.


btw: AoC habe ich nicht aus Frust oder Enttäuschung angefangen oder weil ich WAR nur als Überbrückung "gebraucht" habe...AoC kam erst viele Monate später auf den PC und dann auch nur wegen "reinschnuppern" und so.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Dezember 2009)

@Miracolax

Die Performancegeschichte ist halt eine ganz andere Sache. Bei mir liefs auch erst ab 1.1.3b oder so angenehm. Wir brauchen auch nicht darüber streiten, dass Warhammer ein wenig mehr Entwicklungszeit gut getan hätte. Ist nunmal nicht so gekommen. Punkt. Gab schon schlimmere Geschäftsentscheidungen in der letzten Zeit wenn man sich die Wirtschaft so ansieht. Fakt ist aber, dass vieles bereits aufgeholt wurde, das werden viele bestätigen können.

Mir ging es vorhin um das grundsätzliche Schlechtmachen der patches (die noch nichteinmal aufgespielt sind) die Spielmechaniken betreffen obwohl diese patches meist aufgrund von Spielerfeedback erstellt werden. Mythic wird oft vorgeworfen, dass sie mit dem Holzhammer agieren wenn es um Änderungen geht. Jetzt sind sie mal vorsichtig und fressen wieder die Kröte. Mag sein, dass der Patch nichts bringt aber wenn er nichts bringt schadet er auch nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn es aber zum Start bezüglich der Performance nicht bzw. bei mehreren nicht rund läuft, dann betrifft dies die Spielbarkeit insoweit, als das es keinen Spaß macht.



Nein, keinen Spaß macht es, wenn die Balance nicht stimmt oder das Belohnungssystem nicht ausgeglichen ist usw. Wenn die Performance grottig ist, dann ist das - in verschiedenen Abstufungen - einfach unspielbar und mit Sicherheit das oberste Kriterium fürs Aufhören. Egal bei welchem Unterhaltungsprodukt, erst einmal muss es seine "Grundfunktion" erfüllen, da sonst der Kunde - zurecht - unzufrieden ist. Wenn man sich eine DVD kauft, die nicht abzuspielen geht, ist der Inhalt erstmal sekundär...



> Man hat sich das Spiel aber nicht ausgesucht, weil es hoffentlich gut in Sachen Performance läuft, sondern aus anderen Gründen.
> Schlechte Performance ist ein Grund seinen Account auf Eis zu legen aber nicht endgültig zu kündigen.
> Die ORvR Abstinenz zu Beginn lag mitunter daran, weil es keine Belohnungen gab, ergo 0 Anreiz für viele Zeitgenossen das zu tun, für was sie eigentlich das Spiel gekauft haben. Der Rest hat es eh nur als Überbrückung gesehen und stand mit einem Bein noch woanders.
> Der Faktor Mensch ist bei RvR Spielen viel bedeutender und enttäuschte in der Vergangenheit ziemlich oft.
> Wenn es massive Bugs gibt, dann unterbreche ich das Abo, es bleibt aber immernoch das Spiel, für was ich zu Anfang Geld bezahlt habe, weil mich das Gameplay und der ganze Rahmen überzeugt hat. Auch wenn es ein halbes Jahr und länger dauert, es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sich die Zeit zu vertreiben.



Das mag alles stimmen, aber es gab massive Bugs (und je nach Auslegung von "massiv" gibt es Sie bis heute) und es hat sich über Monate NICHTS daran geändert. Änderungen in WAR bisher, die wirklich Einfluss gehabt haben mögen auf die Spielerzahlen (i.e. vielleicht Leute wieder zurückholen usw.) sind ausschließlich in den jüngsten Patches passiert. Anstatt Länder der Toten und dem ganzen anderen Mist hätte man unbedingt vom 1. Tag weg die Funktionalität verbessern müssen, den Lag reduzieren, das Ruckeln reduzieren und die Synchro der Effekte usw. in Ordnung bringen. 

Je mehr Zeit vergeht, desto weniger Spieler kann man Zurückbringen, weil einfach neue Spiele sich am Horizont zeigen usw.


----------



## Miracolax (3. Dezember 2009)

@OldboyX, /sign... das alles meinte ich damit. Irgendwann empfindet man nämlich auch das ständige great and awesome Gelaber und "alles wird doch immer besser schöner grösser" nur noch als blanken Hohn, durch ständiges herunterbeten  davon (und nichts passiert oder es passiert gefühlte Jahre später etwas) kommen vergraulte Kunden auch nicht wieder zurück (oder die wenigsten).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Dezember 2009)

Nein also Perfomance hat Mythic was gemacht. Also das kann man ihn ja nicht nachsagen. Das ist aber der einzige Punkt, in dem sie wirklich voran gekommen sind. Meine vieles konnte man und kann man über die Graka erzwingen, nur spricht dass nicht für die Enginee. Denn wenn man sich Aion oder AoC anschaut, wirken die Grafiken deutlich Lebendiger und AoC hat auch enorm schlecht gestartet.

Aber das ist alles nicht das Thema.

Der Patch 1.3.3 ist eigentlich nur so halbe Sache, wie immer fast.
Das System springt erst nach +2/-2 an. 

Die Frage ist dazu was für diese Punkte als Erobert zählt. Wenn man Altdorf angreift, Step 2 oder eben der Tode Lord? Denn je später ds System greift, um so Sinnfreier ist es. Denn ich weiß nicht ob auf allen Servern wo 1 Seite überlegen ist, der Lord täglich und bei jedem Angriff liegt. Es kann sogar soweit gehen, dass man über den Tag den Lord dann in Ruhe lässt und halt nur die kleinen Bosse macht, damit man zur Prime Time eben keine Mali hat. Das ganze ist nicht richtig durchdacht. Eben mal schnell fertig gestellt. 

Das zweite was mich an diesen Patchnotes wieder stört. Hotfixes ... keine wirklichen Balanced Anpassungen oder gar Änderungen. Immer wieder nur kleine Bugfixes. Keine echten Probleme, so als wären die Klassen perfekt Balanced und Super. 

Desweiteren ist halt immer wieder das RVR oder PVE mit zu verbessern, da merkt man aber nichts. Für ein RVR Spiel wird zu wenig im RVR geändert und für ein PVE Spiel zu wenig im PVE, es kommen mal tolle Events und das ganze, aber das rettet das Spiel nicht. Lieber 1 Event weniger, aber dafür ne Neue Ini oder gar mal ein Versuch einen Lake zu ändern und mal zu probieren, wir paar neue Ideen im RVR gehen. Nichts dergleichen.

WAR wirkt eben sehr konzeptlos. Denn an vielen Ecken und Enden gibt es keine klare Richtung oder Anpassungen. Die Patchnotes sind eben sehr typisch und ich hoffe das Mythic nicht diesen Patch wieder Kommentiert. Denn das kann ich mir Vorstellen gefällt einigen auch nicht.

Perfomance ist und bleibt ein Grund aufzuhören, es hindern einen nicht nach 1 Jahr wieder rein zu schauen. Genau so wenig wenn Konzepte am Anfang nicht aufgehen. Das hindert einen nie wieder einzusteigen. Aber Wenn man nach über 1 Jahr nicht wirklich was an der Firmenpoltik geändert hat, am Informationsfluss und an den Patches, dann bleiben doch einige fern und kommen nicht zurück.
Daran hat sich nach über 1 jahr nur wenig getan, es war zwar mal bissel was zu spüren nach Leitungswechsel, aber die Pachtes selbst haben sich nur geringfügig geändert. Gab paar Ausnahme Patches.

Klar sind Leute von Mythic gegangen und für sie wird es immer schwerer zu Patchen. Aber das kann man ja nicht auf die Spieler schieben. Ihn sagen sie haben zu viel erwartet, sie wollen die Imbachars etc. In WOW gibt es diese auch nicht direkt, denn das wird ja immer gern genannt. Auch kann man nicht sagen, dass die Leute dem Spiel keine Chance gegeben haben, es waren genug chancen und einige Patches hätten eher kommen müssen. Wenn sie vor sagen wir 6 Monaten gekommen wären. Also 2. Rampe, dieses einfache Underdogsystem und das mit dem AE Patch, wäre es noch super gewesen. Dann wäre es noch eine REttung für das Spiel. Nach über 1 Jahr sind diese Änderungen aber eindeutig zu wenig und zu Oberflächlich und einfach.


----------



## wiligut (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Diskussionen werden immer sinnloser. Die Clientseitigen Performanceprobleme sind längst gelöst, wer heute noch welche hat, darf die Schuld tatsächlich bei seinem veralteten System suchen. Punkt!

Und dennoch wird hier darüber lamentiuert das WAR mal Performanceprobleme hatte? Ihr habt doch nen Ei am wandern!


----------



## C0ntra (3. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der Patch 1.3.3 ist eigentlich nur so halbe Sache, wie immer fast.
> Das System springt erst nach +2/-2 an.
> ...


Sicher darf das System bei +1/-1 noch keine ernsthaften Konsequenzen haben, einmal am Tag muss aber erlaubt sein und ist es auch. Denn nicht jeder hat die ganze Woche über Zeit und nur alle 2-3 Tage mal ein Stadtraid schließt einige dann komplett aus.

Du fragst dich, ab wann die Stadt als erobert zählt? Das fragen sich viele und gerade an der Stelle sind vorschnelle Mutmaßungen und Interpretationen "nicht richtig durchdacht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (3. Dezember 2009)

laut offiziellem Forum weiß es Mythik selber noch net, wann dat Underdogsystem greifen soll. Und es muss noch diskutiert werden... (wer sich dabei was denkt, is selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kranak90 (3. Dezember 2009)

Man die sind echt nen meter doof -.- Die können doch einfach sagen ob Step 1 oder 2. Die haben das system Entwickelt und müssen doch wissen wann es eintritt.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Nein also Perfomance hat Mythic was gemacht. Also das kann man ihn ja nicht nachsagen. Das ist aber der einzige Punkt, in dem sie wirklich voran gekommen sind. Meine vieles konnte man und kann man über die Graka erzwingen, nur spricht dass nicht für die Enginee. Denn wenn man sich Aion oder AoC anschaut, wirken die Grafiken deutlich Lebendiger und AoC hat auch enorm schlecht gestartet.
> 
> ...



Ja, sie haben was gemacht, aber der wirkliche "Durchbruch" kam sehr, sehr spät. Und Zeit ist eben ein Faktor, den man als MMO nicht ignorieren kann / darf. AoC hatte auch seine Probleme, aber AoC spricht eine andere Zielgruppe an und - AoC ist ein "fully fledged" PVE Spiel mit sehr vielen Inis, Raids, Berufen usw.

Über Grafik braucht man nicht groß zu streiten, wenn man sich die Charmodels / Gesichter von WAR anschaut, dann fehlen einfach der Detailreichtum sowie die Texturschärfe, die andere MMOs bieten. Was den Stil betrifft, so sind Geschmäcker natürlich verschieden.

Aion ist weit davon enfternt perfekt zu sein, aber man hat es geschafft, den gravierenden Bug (crysystem.dll Client Absturz im Mass PVP) innerhalb der ersten 2 Monate in den Griff zu bekommen. Seither hatte ich niemals einen Absturz und selbst bei Festungsraids gibt es keine Lags, nur die Grafik muss ich entsprechend runterdrehen.


----------



## Miracolax (3. Dezember 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Die Diskussionen werden immer sinnloser. Die Clientseitigen Performanceprobleme sind längst gelöst, wer heute noch welche hat, darf die Schuld tatsächlich bei seinem veralteten System suchen. Punkt!


Stimmt, deswegen schreibt ja auch keiner mehr in's Offi-Forum deswegen und der techn. Hilfebereich wurde auch vor kurzem geschlossen weil sich herausgestellt hat das ausnahmslos Asbach-PC's mit DSL light verwendet wurden...



			
				wiligut schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch wird hier darüber lamentiuert das WAR mal Performanceprobleme hatte? Ihr habt doch nen Ei am wandern!


Tja, bloss das diese hatte halt auch einige Spieler gekostet hat, die sonst möglicherweise noch da wären (aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wären einige geblieben). Soviel zu es war mal, es hatte mal...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Dezember 2009)

Nein hat nicht jeder, nur genau darum geht es doch. Wenn es nur erst ab +2/-2 greift, macht es keinen Sinn. Weil dann wenn man Pech hat zur Prime Time eh die Überzahl 1 mal erobert und dann nochmal und dann ist der Abend eigentlich rum. Daher ändert es nicht wirklich was.

Ja aber das ist es doch. Die haben das System nach über 1 Jahr nunmal da liegen und dann Wissen die net wann es greifen soll und dabei ist die Lösung die sie bieten ja wirklich einfachste Art. Die Bos hätten schon ewig dauerhaft erobert werden können, ohne diesen Lockschutz also. Das hätte einige gute Effekte, halt Locks teilweise erschweren. Sonst braucht man die BOs ja garnicht. Auch die Lockmechanik ist alt. Denn Szenarien Entscheiden eindeutig zu viel. Da wird nichts dran geschraubt. Sondern ganz einfach Zeiten geändert und dann sind die sich net mal einig, wann es kommen soll. Bissel Schwach find ich. Da große Underdog System ist halt ne Pausenlösung. 

Aber genau deswegen gibt es PTR und deswegen sollte Mythic mit Infos raus rücken, dass in den Foren Diskuziert wird. Denn wie sollen sie es sonst erfahren? Sollen die den Patch rausbringen und niemanden davon groß was erzählen. Anders funzt es doch bei diesem System eh nicht, da PTRs kein guter test für dieses System sind. Dieses System geht nur über die Community Diskussion in den Foren und da muss man jede Möglichkeit eben mal ausbreiten und Diskutieren. So könnte Myhtic (die schauen nicht in das Foren aber in ihre =) ), halt bissel sehen wie es die Community sieht. Aber wirklich toll ist die Lösung nicht. Denn wie gesagt sie greift derzeit erst bei +2 und damit bringt sie nicht viel. 

Denn das spielt der reste eine Rolle. Setzt man die 24h nach Auslösen von Punkt an oder nach einem Festen Termin. Das kann viel Auswirkung haben. 

Naja nicht jeder hat hohe DSL Leitungen, da kann man net den User veranwortlich machen. Daher sollte man eh vermeiden Infos übers Netz zu schicken bei einem MMO, so weit es irgendwie geht. client Seitig sind die Probleme weniger geworden, streiten ja nur wenige ab.

Das mit dem Durchbruch sehr spät mag stimmen. Aber damit steht Mythic nicht allein da. Nur Mythic muss ich sagen, hat eben für die Grafik die es bot, keine Gerechtfertigte Leistung und hat vorher was von Massenschlachten gesagt, dass ist mehr aufgestossen. Denn es wurde was versprochen und konnte nicht geliefert werden und Grafisch ist das Spiel alt. Wenn man Aion sich mal anschaut, welche ja wirklich Zeitnah sind, sind die dort Generationen weiter. Selbst AoC liegt was das Wirken angeht und das aussehen vor WAR, weit davor und läuft jetzt auch recht gut. Also ich meine Grafisch ist WAR uralt, weiß auch net warum aber es ist so. Dazu muss ich bei AoC immer mal Funcom bissel in Schutz nehmen. Auch wenn die viel Versprochen haben, was ihr großer Fehler war, DX10 etc. ... die haben eine neue Enginee Entwickelt für das Spiel, ihre eigenen. Vielleicht auf Basis anderer, aber ihre eigene Grafik Engine. 

Aber es geht mehr um den Inhalt des Patches. Viel ist da nicht drin. Ein Portsystem, was sie sich schenken könnten. Underdogsystem, was sehr einfach ist und dutzende Hotfixes und Bugfixes, von Problemen. Aber keine Wirklich tiefgreifende Änderungen oder gar Problembehebung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

Der EU Testserver Vale of Creatures ist nun auch online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narorn (4. Dezember 2009)

Laut neuester Info soll das Underdog-System erst greifen, wenn Step 2 erreicht wird.

Dass bedeutet, dass das System quasi nicht existent ist. Super Mythic, das System zu erstellen muss ja eure Gehirne wieder bis zur Leistungsgrenze getrieben haben.



xerkxes schrieb:


> Spieler haben sich aufgeregt, dass die Zonen crashen. Gut hat man halt die Zone begrenzt um es spielbar zu machen. Kaum passiert wird es gegen Mythic verwendet. Spieler haben sich aufgeregt, dass die Festungen zu schwer zu nehmen sind und den Spielfluss zäh machen. Gut, hat man halt die Festungen rausgenommen und schon wars wieder schlecht. Mythic hat sehr oft im Sinne der Spieler gehandelt (nicht immer, das stimmt schon) aber im Endeffekt hätten sie es wohl lassen sollen. Spieler, die nicht verlieren können und alles mögliche dafür verantwortlich machen werden erst mit God-Mode zufrieden sein aber und nur wenn sie ihn alleinig einschalten können.



Njaein.
Natürlich haben sich Spieler beschwert, wenn der Server abschmiert. Hier lag (und liegt) das Problem jedoch auch bei GOA. 

Außerdem hat meines Wissen nie jemand gefordert die Festungen rauszunehmen. Der Ruf war laut nach einer Änderung der Festung, das Gebiet sollte vergrößert, der Kampf dynamischer werden.
Die Ideenkiste in den offiziellen Foren ist voll mit Ideen zur Umgestaltung der Festungen und der Burgen. Mythic hört eben nicht auf die Spieler und nimmt die Festungen raus, temporär angeblich, mit dem Versprechen diese umzugestalten (muss ja die Spieler beruhigen). Ist ja auch die einfachste Lösung. Über die Folgen muss man ja nicht nachdenken (und wir müssen darüber nicht diskutieren, warum das ersatzlose Streichen der Festungen blödsinnig war). Und eigentlich kann man die Festungen auch ganz weglassen, dass ist wie mit dem Frosch, den man ins Wasser setzt und dies ganz langsam zum Kochen bringt.
Mythic hat auch auf die Spieler gehört und den AE generft. Ja, nur wurde leider bis heute nicht der AE generft, der generft gehört, sondern einfach mal alles. Ist ja auch einfacher.
Einige Klassen beschweren sich seit Release über verbuggte Fähigkeiten und Skills, viele Quests und NPCs sind verbuggt: Mythic hat es nach über einem Jahr nicht geschafft, diese Dinge zu fixen)

Fazit ist: Mythic hört auf die Spieler! Aber NIE richtig! Wie der Mann der seiner Frau immer "Jaja, mach ich" antwortet wenn sie ihm was sagt, aber keine Ahnung hat, was sie denn eigentlich von ihm wollte.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. Dezember 2009)

Narorn schrieb:


> Laut neuester Info soll das Underdog-System erst greifen, wenn Step 2 erreicht wird.



Irgendwie hab ich mir das schon gedacht. Naja typisch Mythic halt. Würde das System bei Step 1 greifen, dann wär alles toll. Aber nein...
Naja hoffentlich ändern sie es noch.


----------



## Churchak (4. Dezember 2009)

das war doch klar das es ab step 2 erst geht.Ich meine es wird immer von "wenn die Stadt erobert ist" gesprochen wärend stepp 1 ist die Stadt nun aber nur umkämpft. 
Hmm wobei richtig erobert wär sie ja eiendlich erst wenn der König gekillt wird .......


----------



## wiligut (4. Dezember 2009)

Step 2 wäre in der Tat ein Fehler, denn der ist kaum mehr zu erreichen wenn wenigstens 1 guter KT defft. Aber gut, hier rumjammern bringt nix, schreibt es als Feedback in den entsprechenden Thread im offziellen Forum, dann besteht wenigstens ne Chance das es geändert wird.

Feedback zu 1.3.3


----------



## Hellbabe (4. Dezember 2009)

ne Chance für Änderungen wird net geben, seit wann haben Myhtik/Goa auf uns gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die restlichen Änderungen führen zu einer neuen ich bomb euch einfach wech grps..mit dem Zusatz..ach nehmen wir anstatt einen 2ten dd einen 3ten Chosen/Ritter mit...gähn....


----------



## wiligut (4. Dezember 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> die restlichen Änderungen führen zu einer neuen ich bomb euch einfach wech grps..



Aha, ist dir das selbst eingefallen? 

Der Thread hier diskutiert zumindest das Gegenteil

Burnout/Reckless Gathering fix - byebye brainafk Bomben...


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> ne Chance für Änderungen wird net geben, seit wann haben Myhtik/Goa auf uns gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel zu oft. Und es hat sich bestätigt: Die Spieler sind schlechte Entwickler. Nichtmal zu ihren eigenen erweinten Änderungen stehen sie.


> Und die restlichen Änderungen führen zu einer neuen ich bomb euch einfach wech grps..mit dem Zusatz..ach nehmen wir anstatt einen 2ten dd einen 3ten Chosen/Ritter mit...gähn....


Das ist aber doch recht normal in einem PvP Game. Irgendeine Klasse wird immer OP sein. Habe da noch nie etwas anderes erlebt.


----------



## Nazar (4. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn es aber zum Start bezüglich der Performance nicht bzw. bei mehreren nicht rund läuft, dann betrifft dies die Spielbarkeit insoweit, als das es keinen Spaß macht.
> Man hat sich das Spiel aber nicht ausgesucht, weil es hoffentlich gut in Sachen Performance läuft, sondern aus anderen Gründen.
> Schlechte Performance ist ein Grund seinen Account auf Eis zu legen aber nicht endgültig zu kündigen.
> Die ORvR Abstinenz zu Beginn lag mitunter daran, weil es keine Belohnungen gab, ergo 0 Anreiz für viele Zeitgenossen das zu tun, für was sie eigentlich das Spiel gekauft haben. Der Rest hat es eh nur als Überbrückung gesehen und stand mit einem Bein noch woanders.
> ...



Ähm.. Muh?



C0ntra schrieb:


> Man hat sich das Spiel aber nicht ausgesucht, weil es hoffentlich gut in Sachen Performance läuft, sondern aus anderen Gründen.



Natürlich sucht man sich im Allgemeinen nur Spiele aus, die gut laufen, alles andere ist Nebensache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist das für eine Aussage?

Und dann noch so ein Brüller:



C0ntra schrieb:


> Schlechte Performance ist ein Grund seinen Account auf Eis zu legen aber nicht endgültig zu kündigen.



Polemik oder was willst Du uns mitteilen?
Du behauptest damit, dass die teilweise Unspielbarkeit eines Spiels, niemanden dazu veranlassen kann weiterhin 13€ für ein Spielerlebnis zu zahlen, das er nicht erleben kann!?
Ah ja... und der Weihnachtsmann bringt Dir immer noch Deine Geschenke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was Du vergißt ist, dass Mythic selbst nach über einem Jahr viele Bugs immer noch nicht behoben hat und es IMMER wieder, mit JEDEM Patch schafft, alte Fehler wieder auszugraben oder sogar gänzlich neue hinzuzufügen und das in Bereichen, die diese Patches nicht mal berühren sollten!
Testserverberichte über Fehler die IMMER ignoriert werden, so dass die festgestellten Fehler trotzdem auf den Spieleservern live gehen.


Die große RvR Abstinenz lag vor allem an der Tatsache, dass viele Funktionen verbugt waren.
Tore die nicht aufgeschlagen werden konnten. Burgherren die sich nach einem Aggrowechsel ständig resettet haben. Burgen die trotz des Todes des Burgherren nicht erobert werden konnten. etc. etc.
Das könnte man fast unendlich so weiterführen.

Was haben wir denn aktuell?
Wir haben einen Patch 1.3.3 der plötzlich der Sorc Stealth gibt. Das Underdog system hilft der unterlegenen Seite 0,0, da es NICHTS am Kräfteverhältnis ändert und auch sonst keine wirksamen Puffer vor die Stadt legt.
Das Pathfinding des WL Pets ist immer noch nicht so weit in Ordnung, dass man dieses Pet wirksam einsetzen kann.
etc. etc.

Aber natürlich sind mal wieder die Spieler schuld, die die ach so tollen Möglichkeiten der Bugs nur nicht richtig zu nutzen wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bugs und Unspielbarkeit sind natürlich nie ein Grund diesem Spiel dauerhaft den Rücken zuzukehren, nein es liegt nur daran, dass diese Leute unfähige Spieler sind und der Rest vertreibt sich seit 12 Monaten die Zeit, bis bald mal alle groben Bugs behoben sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Polemik oder was willst Du uns mitteilen?
> Du behauptest damit, dass die teilweise Unspielbarkeit eines Spiels, niemanden dazu veranlassen kann weiterhin 13€ für ein Spielerlebnis zu zahlen, das er nicht erleben kann!?
> Ah ja... und der Weihnachtsmann bringt Dir immer noch Deine Geschenke?
> 
> ...


 Tja, und es gab tatsächlich Leute, bei denen lief das Spiel gut. Sogar von Anfang an. Von daher ist das wohl auch subjektiv. Den Weihnachtsmann gibts übrigens wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Was Du vergißt ist, dass Mythic selbst nach über einem Jahr viele Bugs immer noch nicht behoben hat


 Ok, dann nenn mir doch mal die ach so bösen und gravierenden Bugs, die das Spiel so unspielbar machen, dass man es beim besten Willen nicht mehr spielen kann.


> und es IMMER wieder, mit JEDEM Patch schafft, alte Fehler wieder auszugraben oder sogar gänzlich neue hinzuzufügen und das in Bereichen, die diese Patches nicht mal berühren sollten!


Hm, wird aber von mal zu mal weniger. Wir können ja nach 1.3.3 nochmal drüber sprechen.


> Testserverberichte über Fehler die IMMER ignoriert werden, so dass die festgestellten Fehler trotzdem auf den Spieleservern live gehen.


Ja und die böse CIA jagt dich nun auch schon 3 Jahre lang. Alles Verschwörung. Ich sags dir! ALLES VERSCHWÖRUNG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Die große RvR Abstinenz lag vor allem an der Tatsache, dass viele Funktionen verbugt waren.
> Tore die nicht aufgeschlagen werden konnten. Burgherren die sich nach einem Aggrowechsel ständig resettet haben. Burgen die trotz des Todes des Burgherren nicht erobert werden konnten. etc. etc.
> Das könnte man fast unendlich so weiterführen.


 Und ist doch alles gefixed. Warum NUN noch darüber aufregen. Ich rege mich auch nicht darüber auf, das Autos früher kein ABS hatten...



> Was haben wir denn aktuell?
> Wir haben einen Patch 1.3.3 der plötzlich der Sorc Stealth gibt.


Sorc Stealth? Nennt man PTS Bug. Glaub mir, den wirst du nicht im FInal sehen. Hättest dich auch über den Schamanen mit Squig aufregen können. 


> Das Underdog system hilft der unterlegenen Seite 0,0, da es NICHTS am Kräfteverhältnis ändert und auch sonst keine wirksamen Puffer vor die Stadt legt.


Ja, sicher. Die unterlegene Seite, die dann BfOs in 10min, Burgen in 45min erobern kann und ihre Paarung 2h sicher hat. Stimmt. Das hilft ihr gar nicht. Und ist der Feind dennoch nochmal in der Stadt, dann nimmt die unterlegene Fraktion sogar instant BfOs ein und erobert Burgen in 30min. Rein theoretisch kann so ein halber WB ne ganze Paarung erobern. Trotz Überzahl. Was bringen im Gegensatz dazu Stats? Dann mach ich eben 300% mehr Schaden udn hab 300% mehr HP. Bis auf unfairen RP-Gain und totalen Nonsense Faktor wird die unterlegene Seite dennoch nicht mehr das Tageslicht sehen. Und selbst wenn der Feind immer die Underdogpunkte abklingen lässt, so kann er doch nur alle 24h einmal die Stadt angreifen, anstatt zwischen 3 und 12 mal wie derzeit. Und es sollen immer noch die Spieler ihre Stadt deffen, keine Festungen oder uber-NPCs.


> Das Pathfinding des WL Pets ist immer noch nicht so weit in Ordnung, dass man dieses Pet wirksam einsetzen kann.
> etc. etc.


 Stimmt, niemand kann das Pet wirksam einsetzen. Wirklich niemand. Rofl ist das dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Bugs und Unspielbarkeit sind natürlich nie ein Grund diesem Spiel dauerhaft den Rücken zuzukehren, nein es liegt nur daran, dass diese Leute unfähige Spieler sind und der Rest vertreibt sich seit 12 Monaten die Zeit, bis bald mal alle groben Bugs behoben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man muss ja nicht immer gleich aufgeben, nur weil es einem am Anfang nicht gefällt, oder? Jetzt so zu tun, als hättet ihr nie die Wahl gehabt zu pausieren und hättet weiterspielen müssen ist ja wohl richtig oberhohl. Wenn das Spiel bei dir nicht rund lief, dann hättest du einfach dein Abo gekündigt und gut wärs gewesen. Entweder du hättest permanent aufgehört oder wärst eben X Monate später wieder gekommen. Denn es hat sich stark gebessert, das Spiel. Du tust grad so, als würde man dir keine Entscheidung lassen. Aber vielleicht hattest du die wirklich nie. Wer weiß. Die CIA ist schließlich überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (4. Dezember 2009)

Nazar, ich habe jetzt schlicht keine Lust dir meinen Beitrag zu erklären, obgleich du Probleme zu haben scheinst die Inhalte sinngemäß zu verstehen.

Mit deinen Forderungen nach x % mehr Schaden/Rüstung, hast du dich übrigens in meinen Augen für weitere Beiträge disqualifiziert, pardon, dümmer geht es nimmer. Genau diese Beiträge sind es, auf die zu oft in der Vergangenheit gehört wurde. Schnell unüberlegt etwas fordern und sich keinen Deut darum scheren, was am Ende dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Dezember 2009)

Was haben die Spiele gewollt Pymonte? 
Die Leute haben die Festungen Langweilig gefunden und einige störend, weil es eben kein Unterschied zu den Burgen vorher gegeben hat, sondern dass ganze nochmal mit stärkerem Lord. Also hat man sie abgeschaft ... haben das die Leute gefordert? Die Leute haben eigentlich eher gewollt, dass man vielleicht die Festungen überarbeitet, dass Konzept der Festung ändert und nicht abschaft.

Das AE Problem wurde wie gelöst, alle Klassen werden im AE generft, auch die Klassen wo es eigentlich garnicht nötig war, weil deren AE eh nicht so stark war oder eher Knockbacks (also CC) von Bedeutung. Aber Schaden überall runter, außer beim BW und der Zauberin, dort teilweise nicht. Es gibt ganze AE Bäume, anstatt die zu beschneiden und zu ändern, werden skills vom Schaden angepasst? Sowas ändert doch nicht zwingend das problem. 

CC Immunität als Lösung gegen CC, ist doch auch einfach. Die haben den CC nicht beschnitten, gibt es zu viel, also Immunität. 

Jetzt brennen die Hauptstädte oft und was kommt, ne Art Riegel dafür. Aber die eigentlch Probleme. Überzahl/Unterzahl, AE Schaden, CC, Burgen/Festungen etc. sind nie wirklich geändert wurden. Die 2. Rampe zählt nicht wirklich, denn auch hier ist der Kampf nach dem Tankwall, zum thronraum verlegt wurden und das ist halt auch net so der Brüller. Weil der Thronraum selbst nicht größer geworden ist oder die Mechnaik der NSC/Lords etc. 

Nein die Lösungen sind auch in diesem Patch zu einfach oder ohne Ziel. Wozu dieses Fesnter, dass man sich porten kann. Wenn der Port eh zum Flugmeister geht, zum WC oder zum Chaptercamp. Aber nicht wirklich da hin wo man will oder gar vom CC her interessant. Was spricht dagegen? 
Es gibt eben oft Änderungen, wo dass Ziel und der Zweck unklar sind und eben oft Probleme die einfach nur so überpinselt werden, aber nicht richtig gelöst.


----------



## Narorn (5. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Viel zu oft. Und es hat sich bestätigt: Die Spieler sind schlechte Entwickler. Nichtmal zu ihren eigenen erweinten Änderungen stehen sie.
> 
> Das ist aber doch recht normal in einem PvP Game. Irgendeine Klasse wird immer OP sein. Habe da noch nie etwas anderes erlebt.



Joa, zum ersten Teil hab ich schon vorher meinen Senf gegeben, in diesem Sinne @Golrik /sign.
Mal im Ernst, grade dann wenn Mythic auf die Spieler auf jeden Fall hätte hören sollen, sprich während der Testphase, gerade dann hört keine Sau auf die Spieler. Dutzende, z.T. gravierende Bugs sind trotz dutzender Fehlermeldungen auf dem PTS auf die Live-Server gekommen. Das kann ich teilweise verstehen, wenn der Patchtag gesetzt ist, dann steht der Termin und der Bug kann eventuell nicht rechtzeitig behoben werden. Nur wurden diese Bugs teils nie via Hotfix ausradiert. Eher noch im Gegenteil, Dinge die auf dem Testserver funktionierten, waren dann auf den Live-Servern verbuggt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum zweiten Teil: *hust* Ja du hast Recht. Es gibt immer irgendeine fotm-imba-Klasse. Aber bei WAR ist das Problem, dass sich diese Klassen seit fast einem Jahr nicht geändert haben. Seit 1.2 bzw. 1.3 sind Chosen/Ritter, Sorc/BW, Spalta/Slayer, Jünger/Sigmar imba. Ich geb zu es ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie im April, besonders was Jünger/Sigmar angeht. 
Und genauso wie es immer die op-Klassen gibt, sind die Gimp-Klassen seit Release die gleichen: Schattenkrieger, Magus, Zelot, Gardist, z.T. der Runi (von denen hört man jedenfalls weniger Beschwerde als von Zeloten). Zwischendrin gehörten Löwe und Barbar auch mal dazu, wobei der Barbar jetzt schön gepusht wurde, verglichen zum Löwen finde ich sogar zu stark (ich sag nur +x% Critchance *2 durch Mutation für lau).
Und dann gibts noch "den Rest", die zwar nie imba oder gimp waren, aber trotzdem gelitten haben und die z.T. immer noch völlig verbuggte Fähigkeiten/Taktiken haben (wie lange hat Mythic noch gebraucht um die Absorbschilde bzw. die Moral3 des SM zu fixen? Die M3 wurde mit 1.3.2 gefixt, lol, 9 Monate nach Release)


----------



## Archonlord (5. Dezember 2009)

mein fazit des ganzen..
..hab "blöderweise" vor 3monaten mit aion und co angefangen.. nu hats sichs ausgewart.. im vergleich zu den beiden spielen ist  war leider die oft erwähnte bezahlte beta.. (wichtigste punkte zb aion: fehler werden schnell erkannt und SCHNELL behoben, co: jetzt sogar 2 cm`s die im spiel und im forum täglich vertreten sind) und im endeffekt entscheidend: bei war fühle ich mich ,als hätte ich nen 100mhz recher mit nem 56k modem .. (3ghz dc 3gb ram,gf9800,dsl 6000)
die performance von war (im vgl zu anderen spielen mit besserer grafik und gleicher anforderung ala pvp) ist SCHEISSE .. punkt um
das spiel kann richtig spaß machen aber nicht unter den vorraussetzungen.. denn mittlerweile ist leider klar:
-mythik ist unfähig (zumindest bei war)
-ea suckt ohne ende und will nur max kohle dh. nix mit: "das läuft noch n paar jahre.."
ich wünsch jedem viel spaß der das game unter diesen bedingungen erträgt
aber is wohl auch nur noch ne frage der zeit bis war bei buffed verschwindet.. siehe aoc (der foren-ticker auf der main is schon mal weg)
vllt sieht man sich in anderen games, es gibt bessere mittlerweile ^^
ps: bis zuletzt war verteitigt,aber nu im vergleich zu anderen games mit ähnlichem setting.. gehts nimmer


----------



## Pymonte (5. Dezember 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> mein fazit des ganzen..
> ..hab "blöderweise" vor 3monaten mit aion und co angefangen.. nu hats sichs ausgewart.. im vergleich zu den beiden spielen ist  war leider die oft erwähnte bezahlte beta.. (wichtigste punkte zb aion: fehler werden schnell erkannt und SCHNELL behoben, co: jetzt sogar 2 cm`s die im spiel und im forum täglich vertreten sind) und im endeffekt entscheidend: bei war fühle ich mich ,als hätte ich nen 100mhz recher mit nem 56k modem .. (3ghz dc 3gb ram,gf9800,dsl 6000)
> die performance von war (im vgl zu anderen spielen mit besserer grafik und gleicher anforderung ala pvp) ist SCHEISSE .. punkt um
> das spiel kann richtig spaß machen aber nicht unter den vorraussetzungen.. denn mittlerweile ist leider klar:
> ...



tja, und soll ich dir eins sagen: so etwas ähnliches höre ich auf Drakenwald von den Aionrückkehrern über Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du siehst, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja Geschmack ist geschmack.
Aber es lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass Aions Grafik einfach Generationen weiter ist und auf den selben Rechnern, besser oder gleich stabil läuft. Die Typen ja sogar noch mal eins oben Drauf legen mit Wetter zum Beispiel.
WAR aktiviert Bloom effekte. Da liegen schon Welten dazwischen.

Doch Perfomance haben sie immer gut weiter entwickelt, dass kann man Mythic echt nicht nach sagen.

RVR haben sie nicht weiterentwickelt und haben alles im RVR mit Flicken gelöst und nicht wirklich beseitig.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Doch Perfomance haben sie immer gut weiter entwickelt, dass kann man Mythic echt nicht nach sagen.



Den Satz kannst du so nicht Ernst meinen. Sie haben die Performance nach fast einem Jahr ENDLICH auf ein Niveau gebracht, das für die gebotene Optik das Minimum darstellt (das man schon zu Release hätte haben müssen). Das kann man beim besten Willen nicht im Nachhinein als "immer gut weiter entwickelt" bezeichnen und diese Tatsache (dass die Performance überhaupt zum Release und so viele Monate danach so schlecht war) kann man Mythic sehr wohl nachsagen, und das tue ich auch gerne nochmal an dieser Stelle.

Unabhängig davon ist es natürlich gut, dass es jetzt gut läuft, aber eine fortwährende und tolle Entwicklung gab es in Sachen Performance sicher nicht. Es war eher so, dass es ein dreiviertel Jahr lang beschissen lief und nun endlich vernünftig läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (6. Dezember 2009)

was hörst du über aion? oO ..wobei das gewäsch kenn ich -.- (heuschrecken aka forenuser wie überall ^^)

glaub mir einfach dass das spielgefühl eher noch dass gesamt-feeling bei aion bzw champions online im vergleich zu war (im jetzigen zustand)
ein lang vergessenes ist..
- in co unterhalte ich mich mit der cm abends im chat,und bekomme zu allen Fragen Antworten (und zwar richtige, nich so nen copy&paste scheiss wie im war-forum dass nach nem jahr noch beta is und voller troll-slayer lol) selbes im forum, 
bei aion dasselbe im forum (welches nach 2 monaten endlich richtig funzt und etliche features bietet) und wenns pressiert fragste amboss per twitter wos brennt... da wird sich gekümmert.. geil
-fehler werden gefixt und zwar innerhalb akzeptabler zeiträume
-inhalte stetig nachgeliefert sowie beide games noch innovative features und ausbauten in petto haben,die definitiv kommen werden,ebenfalls zeitnah 
-ein KONSTANT flüssiges spielgefühl (die war-engine ist mist und das weiss mittlerweile jeder,verdammt)
etc. 
es geht nicht um den kern.. warhammer ist geil,hab ich immer gesagt..
..aber ich bin nicht bereit für irgendein spiele-universum sämtliche Ansprüche fallen zu lassen ..vor allem wenn es nicht mehr richtig weiter entwickelt wird (ea sei dank -.- )


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Den Satz kannst du so nicht Ernst meinen. Sie haben die Performance nach fast einem Jahr ENDLICH auf ein Niveau gebracht, das für die gebotene Optik das Minimum darstellt (das man schon zu Release hätte haben müssen). Das kann man beim besten Willen nicht im Nachhinein als "immer gut weiter entwickelt" bezeichnen und diese Tatsache (dass die Performance überhaupt zum Release und so viele Monate danach so schlecht war) kann man Mythic sehr wohl nachsagen, und das tue ich auch gerne nochmal an dieser Stelle.
> 
> Unabhängig davon ist es natürlich gut, dass es jetzt gut läuft, aber eine fortwährende und tolle Entwicklung gab es in Sachen Performance sicher nicht. Es war eher so, dass es ein dreiviertel Jahr lang beschissen lief und nun endlich vernünftig läuft
> 
> ...



also flüssiger Spielfluss bei max Details ist bei dir das Mindeste? Was ist dann bitte das Maximum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Archonlord

wayne. Solange das Axtblatt einer Aion 2hand Axt so groß ist, wie der Kämpfer der sie trägt, solange es in Aion Plattenbikinis gibt und solange es in Aion viel EP gegrinde gibt wird man mich nie in diesem Spiel sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein, die WAR Engine ist kein Mist, zumindest nicht mehr seit dem letzten Patch. Und mal ehrlich, was wollt ihr eigentlich alle ständig für Content? Mehr als ne neue RvR zone wird eh nie geben. Und die wird sich spielerisch vermutlich auch nicht anders großartig anfühlen als die bisherigen. PvE Content brauch ich nicht, denn sowas spiel ich nicht.


----------



## Archonlord (6. Dezember 2009)

glaub ich dir ja .. du gehörst halt zum harten kern.. ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab halt mittlerweile mit den 2 anderen games mehr fun aber ich wünsch dir und den anderen hartgesottenen weiterhin viel spaß und gutes moschen .. vllt tut sich ja noch was..


----------



## Miracolax (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also flüssiger Spielfluss bei max Details ist bei dir das Mindeste? Was ist dann bitte das Maximum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sag aber auch gleich dazu wie lange es gedauert hat bis bei den meisten flüssiger Spielspass mit max. Details möglich war! Und wieviele deswegen schon lange vorher abgesprungen sind weil sie eben nicht stur an Mythic festhalten wollten, Hauptsache man hat was zum daddeln. Mag ja sein das es *jetzt* bei den meisten relativ störungsfrei läuft, aaaaber....es ist halt wie im RL, wenn man dort von wem x-mal veralbert wird bricht man eben den Kontakt ab und meidet denjenigen in Zukunft. Egal was derjenige dann noch unternimmt um sein Ansehen "aufzupolieren". Aber RL bietet ja auch wesentlich mehr Alternativen...


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also flüssiger Spielfluss bei max Details ist bei dir das Mindeste? Was ist dann bitte das Maximum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, dass diese (verhältnismäßig) alte Optik (Details, Polygonreichtum, Texutren, Sichtweite, Effekte usw.) auf Rechnern flüssig läuft (und ich rede nur von Grafikrucklern, nicht vom - immer noch vorhandenen - lag), die Crysis flüssig darstellen können, ist tatsächlich das absolute Minimum. Auf älteren Rechnern kannst du max Details sowieso knicken...


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, dass diese (verhältnismäßig) alte Optik (Details, Polygonreichtum, Texutren, Sichtweite, Effekte usw.) auf Rechnern flüssig läuft (und ich rede nur von Grafikrucklern, nicht vom - immer noch vorhandenen - lag), die Crysis flüssig darstellen können, ist tatsächlich das absolute Minimum. Auf älteren Rechnern kannst du max Details sowieso knicken...



naja, Grafik ist eh nicht alles. Wer UO/EQ und DAoC gespielt hat wird sich nicht von toller Grafik beeindrucken lassen. Denn Grafik ist nur ein Blender, welcher im extremsten Fall über schlechtes Spieldesign hinwegtäuschen soll. 

@Miracolax Ja, das mag schon stimmen. Ist aber kein Grund, das man jetzt dennoch flüssig spielen kann. Warum sollte die Vergangenheit neu- oder wiedereinsteiger jetzt stören? Ich reg mich auch nicht darüber auf, das WoW nen halbes Jahr gelaggt hat nach release oder DAoC erst nach ca 3-4 Jahren wirklich zu dem wurde, für was es heute steht.


----------



## C0ntra (6. Dezember 2009)

Die Boden/Umgebungs-Texturen, die ich bei Aion im Startgebiet sehen konnte, waren deutlich verwaschener als bei WAR. Lediglich die Figuren haben scharfe Texturen.
Zudem fand ich, das einige Objekte nur in die Gegend gepflanzt wurden, damit da überhaupt etwas steht - z.B. diese windmühlenartigen Gebilde am Ende des Dschungels vor der Höhle oder Mine im Startgebiet. Das fand ich nicht so stimmig.
Ein weiter zugegeben geschmacklicher Minus-Punkt sind auch für mich die bei Asia-MMOs typischen überdimensionierten Waffen und "nicht zweckmäßigen" Rüstungen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja dafür sieht die Landschaft von WAR im ganzen oft sehr unstimmig aus und unpassend. Viele Übergänge sind zu hart gemacht. Die RVR Lakes alle abgegrenzt und zu gemauert, so dass man nur aus festen Richtungen das RVR betreten kann. Also eigentlich kein Open RVR, sondern Zonen RVR. Die sichtweite ist zugering und daher wirken viele Gebäude nicht wirklich hübsch. Der Weiße Turm müsste von ganz Saphery aus zu sehen sein, ist es aber nicht wirklich dank felsen und dem ganzen, woher die auch immer kommen, der Anulli ist doch eigentlich wo anders, selbst denn sieht man niemals wirklich. 
Die Welt schaut grafisch weder von Qualität gut aus, noch von anderen Dinge. Viele Objekte sind bei WAR 1zu1 Kopiert und dann so ungünstige plaziert, dass es auch noch auffällt. Bei WOW oder HDRO ist auch kopiert wurden. Bei HDRO scheinen sie das ganzei n Modulen gepackt zu haben und aus diesen setzen sie ihre Ruinen und Gebäude zusammen. Das wirkt einfach im ganzen besser und wenn eben in den Details WAR dann besser ist, weil man Inschriften genau lesen kann (Obwohl das ja nicht der Fall ist), geht es nicht um Details bei der Grafik. Sondern um das Wirken im Gesamten. Eben um etwas Blenden. Wenn das aber schön aussieht, wirkt die Welt super und es ist ein Grund sie zu erforschen. Bei WAR hab ich dank den nervigen PVE Opfer Mobs, nie Lust groß rum zu laufen und was zu erkunden. Aber nach War ist every where wirkt das auch nicht, nur dass ein Mob dort steht und da steht und dort halt und ich keine Lust hab dieses Lanweiligen PVE Mobs zu killen. 
Bei HDRO hat man bissel Lust sich umzusehen, selbst bei AIon hat man Lust sich umzuschauen. 

Es geht zu einem um Perfomance, die ja nun nach über 1 Jahr etwas da ist. Aber auch um das Wirken und die Umsetzung und da schneidet WAR immernoch weit hinter anderen Zeitgleichen Spielen ab. AoC und Aion sind da Generationen weiter als WAR. Ich meine wie gesagt Bloom wird b ei WAR angekündigt und andere Spiele zeigen wie Schnee fällt und sich überall sammelt. Da ist mir egal, dass es etwas verwaschen bei Aion aussieht, wenn man aufs Detail schaut. Wenn das ganze wirklich schön ausschaut und einfach wirkt, ist es nicht schlimm. Die Leistung muss ja irgendwo her auch kommen. Lieber im Detail etwas schlechter, dennim Kampf hat man keine Zeit aufs Detail zu achten und dank der nervigen PVE Zonen und langweiligen PQs, hab ich nie Lust gehabt mir die Details anzuschauen. Da es einfach zu sehr WOW im PVE ist und im PVE Ist WOW einfach besser als WAR. 

Nein die Patchnotes sind halt typisch für WAR. Grafik bissel weiter verbessert, dass sie stabilier läuft und das RVR nicht wirklich weiter gebracht. Das Konzept geht nur bei sehr knappen Servern auf und bei Balancierten Servern. Aber niemals bei sehr stark unbalancierten Servern. Dort geht es einfach nicht auf.


----------



## Miracolax (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Denn Grafik ist nur ein Blender, welcher im extremsten Fall über schlechtes Spieldesign hinwegtäuschen soll.


Ach, deswegen ist jetzt auch Bloom und HDR eingebaut worden und wird mit einer "oooh shiny" Option geworben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte die Vergangenheit neu- oder wiedereinsteiger jetzt stören?


Da zitiere ich mich mal selber (und gehe dabei auch nur von mir aus, weil so handhabe ich das, sowohl im RL als auch VL)


			
				Miracolax schrieb:
			
		

> ...es ist halt wie im RL, wenn man  dort von wem x-mal veralbert wird bricht man eben den Kontakt ab und  meidet denjenigen in Zukunft. Egal was derjenige dann noch unternimmt  um sein Ansehen "aufzupolieren".





			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich reg mich auch nicht darüber auf, das WoW nen halbes Jahr gelaggt hat nach release oder DAoC erst nach ca 3-4 Jahren wirklich zu dem wurde, für was es heute steht.


Zwischen WoW, DAoC und WAR (was ich allerdings nie gespielt habe) liegen ja nun Jahre in denen der techn. Fortschritt immer weiter vorangegangen ist...zumal Mythic ja aus DAoC hätte wissen müssen wie man sowas angehen muss!


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ach, deswegen ist jetzt auch Bloom und HDR eingebaut worden und wird mit einer "oooh shiny" Option geworben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja. Wie mans nimmt. Grafik muss primär stimmig sein. Ein Arcade Shooter fetzt nunmal mehr im 2D (bzw pseudo 2D), als im 3D wie ich finde. 2D fühlt sich einfach echter an. Ähnliches bei WAR. Die Gebäude und Figuren sehen aus wie im TTop. Ähnlich wie das Gelände. Anders dürfte es gar nicht sein, bzw dann wäre der "Geist" des TTops nicht eingefangen wurden.


----------



## C0ntra (6. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Naja dafür sieht die Landschaft von WAR im ganzen oft sehr unstimmig aus und unpassend. Viele Übergänge sind zu hart gemacht. Die RVR Lakes alle abgegrenzt und zu gemauert, so dass man nur aus festen Richtungen das RVR betreten kann. Also eigentlich kein Open RVR, sondern Zonen RVR. Die sichtweite ist zugering und daher wirken viele Gebäude nicht wirklich hübsch. Der Weiße Turm müsste von ganz Saphery aus zu sehen sein, ist es aber nicht wirklich dank felsen und dem ganzen, woher die auch immer kommen, der Anulli ist doch eigentlich wo anders, selbst denn sieht man niemals wirklich.
> Die Welt schaut grafisch weder von Qualität gut aus, noch von anderen Dinge. Viele Objekte sind bei WAR 1zu1 Kopiert und dann so ungünstige plaziert, dass es auch noch auffällt. Bei WOW oder HDRO ist auch kopiert wurden. Bei HDRO scheinen sie das ganzei n Modulen gepackt zu haben und aus diesen setzen sie ihre Ruinen und Gebäude zusammen. Das wirkt einfach im ganzen besser und wenn eben in den Details WAR dann besser ist, weil man Inschriften genau lesen kann (Obwohl das ja nicht der Fall ist), geht es nicht um Details bei der Grafik. Sondern um das Wirken im Gesamten. Eben um etwas Blenden. Wenn das aber schön aussieht, wirkt die Welt super und es ist ein Grund sie zu erforschen. Bei WAR hab ich dank den nervigen PVE Opfer Mobs, nie Lust groß rum zu laufen und was zu erkunden. Aber nach War ist every where wirkt das auch nicht, nur dass ein Mob dort steht und da steht und dort halt und ich keine Lust hab dieses Lanweiligen PVE Mobs zu killen.
> Bei HDRO hat man bissel Lust sich umzusehen, selbst bei AIon hat man Lust sich umzuschauen.
> [...]



Also ich finde die Sichtweite ziemlich hoch, wenn ich in Nordland vom Destro Camp aus noch den Hafen hinten sehen kann, wo das SFZ ist.

Open RVR gibt es auf keinem deutschen Server mehr und wurde offensichtlich nur von wenigen gewünscht! Genau, es sind RvR Zonen und dort findet dann für jeden RvR statt, der eben dran teilnehmen möchte, indem er das Gebiet betritt.

Stellenweise sind die Rüstungen schon scharf und vor allem vom Design her stimmig, ebenso die Waffen. Bei mehreren Texturen der Items ist aber noch Nachholbedarf aber im Kampf fällt es eh nicht so auf.
Der Grafikstil ist passend und nicht mit Aion oder AoC zu vergleichen - auch bezüglich der Effekte. Realistisch wirkendes Feuer und sehr feine Wasserspiegelungen wirken da schon wieder zu aufgesetzt.

Worauf du persönlich keine Lust hast oder wo du lieber durch die Gegend läufst, ist unerheblich, dass mit den Verallgemeinerungen hatten wir schon mal, oder?


----------



## Miracolax (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja. Wie mans nimmt. Grafik muss primär stimmig sein.



Grafik kommt klar erst an zweiter Stelle. Nur ist es halt so das manche allein nur wegen der Performanceschwächen keinen Bock mehr auf ein "jetzt ist aber alles besser geworden" haben. Nicht alle, aber einige. Immerhin bezahlt man ja auch dafür, und erwartet dementprechend irgendwas (für jeden subjektiv einsetzbar). Wenn das nicht kommt oder viel zu spät kommt - Pech gehabt, Kunde weg. Das dann die Grafik sowieso (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen) irgendwo nicht zeitgemäss ist wird auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt gewesen sein WAR an den Nagel zu hängen. Grafik war auch für mich nicht das KO-Kriterium.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Grafik kommt klar erst an zweiter Stelle. Nur ist es halt so das manche allein nur wegen der Performanceschwächen keinen Bock mehr auf ein "jetzt ist aber alles besser geworden" haben. Nicht alle, aber einige. Immerhin bezahlt man ja auch dafür, und erwartet dementprechend irgendwas (für jeden subjektiv einsetzbar). Wenn das nicht kommt oder viel zu spät kommt - Pech gehabt, Kunde weg. Das dann die Grafik sowieso (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen) irgendwo nicht zeitgemäss ist wird auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt gewesen sein WAR an den Nagel zu hängen. Grafik war auch für mich nicht das KO-Kriterium.



jap, das stimmt wohl schon. Aber kann man nun auch nicht ändern. Gebessert hat es sich auf jedenfall und fast alle die es spielen finden die Verbesserungen gut. Ich meine, es gibt immer noch neue Spieler, sicherlich nicht die Mehrheit, aber man merkt, das WAR langsam die Kurve kriegt. Finde ich persönlich positiv.


----------



## Nazar (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, Grafik ist eh nicht alles. Wer UO/EQ und DAoC gespielt hat wird sich nicht von toller Grafik beeindrucken lassen. Denn Grafik ist nur ein Blender, welcher im extremsten Fall über schlechtes Spieldesign hinwegtäuschen soll.
> 
> @Miracolax Ja, das mag schon stimmen. Ist aber kein Grund, das man jetzt dennoch flüssig spielen kann. Warum sollte die Vergangenheit neu- oder wiedereinsteiger jetzt stören? Ich reg mich auch nicht darüber auf, das WoW nen halbes Jahr gelaggt hat nach release oder DAoC erst nach ca 3-4 Jahren wirklich zu dem wurde, für was es heute steht.






Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja. Wie mans nimmt. Grafik muss primär stimmig sein. Ein Arcade Shooter fetzt nunmal mehr im 2D (bzw pseudo 2D), als im 3D wie ich finde. 2D fühlt sich einfach echter an. Ähnliches bei WAR. Die Gebäude und Figuren sehen aus wie im TTop. Ähnlich wie das Gelände. Anders dürfte es gar nicht sein, bzw dann wäre der "Geist" des TTops nicht eingefangen wurden.



Was denn nun?
Grafik ist nur ein Blender, muss aber primär stimmig sein!?
Die Grafik in WAR steht in KEINEM Verhältnis zu den Hardwareanforderungen!
Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab!

WoW Grafik ist um WELTEN, schon zum RELEASE, stimmiger gewesen, als jetzt in WAR. Zumal man auch sagen muss, dass Blizz wohl als die Texture Götter anzusehen sind. Und wie alt ist WoW und was konnte WAR dagegen setzen? Richtig 0,0!
Schau Dir die Grafikeffekte und vorallem die Stimmigkeit der Grafik in WoW und dann die in WAR an. Und wenn mir dann jemand erzählt, dass WAR nun endlich auf Highendrechnern flüssig läuft, wenn alle Effekte auf High sind, was nicht mal die Hälfte der Effekte beinhaltet die in WoW möglich sind, dann muss ich nur noch lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass WAR etwas Neues gebracht hat oder gar einen JAHRE alten Standard (WoW) erreicht hätte; nein, sie haben es geschafft, mit einer alten, aufgeborten DAoC Engine, aktuelle Highend Hardware in die Knie zu zwingen und nun bekommen wir fehlerhaften Bloom, was seit über 10 Jahren im PC Geschäft bekannt und in WoW seit über 5 Jahren erhältlich ist und wir dürfen immer noch kein ingame AA aktivieren und AF ist auch nicht regelbar!
Wie gesagt, dafür, dass heutige Highend PC immer noch in WAR in die Knie gehen, RESPEKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nach einem Jahr läuft es nun fast richtig flüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Was denn nun?
> Grafik ist nur ein Blender, muss aber primär stimmig sein!?
> Die Grafik in WAR steht in KEINEM Verhältnis zu den Hardwareanforderungen!
> Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab!


 Du weißt schon, das WAR keine gewaltigen Hardwareanforderungen hat, oder? Primär gab es Probleme bei der Hardwarezusammensetzung mancher PCs, da WAR bei bestimmten Kombinationen nicht optimal lief. Aber selbst das hat sich stark gebessert. 
Und mal ehrlich stimmige Grafik muss nicht gleich die modernste und schönste sein. Gothic 1 + 2 sehen für mich stimmig aus als Gothic 3, obwohl die Grafikleistung natürlich viel schlechter ist.



> WoW Grafik ist um WELTEN, schon zum RELEASE, stimmiger gewesen, als jetzt in WAR. Zumal man auch sagen muss, dass Blizz wohl als die Texture Götter anzusehen sind. Und wie alt ist WoW und was konnte WAR dagegen setzen? Richtig 0,0!


 Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass du der Typ aus dem offiziellen WAR Forum bist, der damals auch immer nur sinnfreie heiße Luft abgelassen hast. Dein 0,0 verrät dich sehr stark. Und WoW Grafik sind stimmiger gewesen? lol. LOL! Omg, Lachkrampf. WoW musste 2 Grtufikupdates mitmachen, bevor es überhaupt High-Res Texturen hatte. Die Texturen waren ordentlich, aber weit entfernt von schön. Aber stimmt. WoW ist und war schon immer sehr stimmig. Die Sonnenbrunneninsel hatte und hat z.B. immer noch riesige matschige Texturen. Aber hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis zum Leveldesign: WoW setzt bei der Landschaftsgestaltung primär auf ihre Worldmeshes. Daher ist 90% der Karte aus "einem Guss". WAR hingegen baut viele Objekte ein, die Landschaftsbilder simulieren. Dadruch sind die Landschaften abwechslunsgreicher als die von WoW (WoW Berge sind einfach nur hohe Maperhebungen, WAR Berge hingegen haben auch gemodelte Klippen usw), allerdings auch unterbrochener. Hinzu kommt bis 1.3.3 noch das Beleuchtungssystem. Objekte in der Welt werden anders beleuchtet als die Welt an sich. Aber das ändert sich ja bald.


> Schau Dir die Grafikeffekte und vorallem die Stimmigkeit der Grafik in WoW und dann die in WAR an. Und wenn mir dann jemand erzählt, dass WAR nun endlich auf Highendrechnern flüssig läuft, wenn alle Effekte auf High sind, was nicht mal die Hälfte der Effekte beinhaltet die in WoW möglich sind, dann muss ich nur noch lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, dann würd ich mal meine Borniert- und Eingeschnapptheit etwas runterschrauben. Das Spiel läuft bei eigentlich fast jedem flüssig. Und dazu braucht man bestimmt keinen High End Rechner. Und WoW hat mehr Effekte? Aha, da WoW nur 9 Klassen mit ihren spezifischen Effekten hat kommt die Rechnung gegen 24 Klassen mit vielen Klassenspezifischen Effekten nicht hin. 


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass WAR etwas Neues gebracht hat oder gar einen JAHRE alten Standard (WoW) erreicht hätte; nein, sie haben es geschafft, mit einer alten, aufgeborten DAoC Engine, aktuelle Highend Hardware in die Knie zu zwingen und nun bekommen wir fehlerhaften Bloom, was seit über 10 Jahren im PC Geschäft bekannt und in WoW seit über 5 Jahren erhältlich ist und wir dürfen immer noch kein ingame AA aktivieren und AF ist auch nicht regelbar!


 Mag man dich in deiner Welt eigentlich? kommt mir nicht so vor. WAR Modelle haben weit mehr Polys als die WoW Pendants usw, aber ok. Bloom kam auch erst mit BC ins Spiel, also 2 Jahre nach release. Und AF und AA nicht ingame regelbar? Warum sowaas überhaupt noch angeboten wird. Ist eh nur eine komfortfunktion. Wer Ahnung hat regelt das meist eh extern.


> Wie gesagt, dafür, dass heutige Highend PC immer noch in WAR in die Knie gehen, RESPEKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, es LÄUFT flüssig. Ohne fast. Und mein guter, aber sicherlich nicht HE PC, ging auch noch nie bei WAR in die Knie. Eher ist es ein Problem der Internetanbindung als des PCs. Aber naja, was rede ich noch mit dir. Du bist schon im WAR Forum als ein User der untersten Flamer Schublade aufgefallen. Daher: willkommen bei buffed. Und bye bye auf nimmer wiedersehen auf meiner Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> Und AF und AA nicht ingame regelbar? Warum sowaas überhaupt noch angeboten wird. Ist eh nur eine komfortfunktion. Wer Ahnung hat regelt das meist eh extern.
> 
> ...



Alles andere mag ja noch stimmen, bzw. ist es sowieso nur Polemik (weil sich mal wieder ein WoW-Fanboy hierher verirrt hat).  Doch bei diesem Sager hat der Fanboy wieder voll zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nahezu jedes Spiel erlaubt AA und AF ingame zu regeln. So etwas nicht anzubieten ist armselig, ganz besonders weil der Kunde das einzeln dann für seine Spiele im Treiber (als Nvidia User) oder global (als ATI User)  oder in irgendwelchen third party Grafikkonfig Progs regulieren muss. Hier die "wer PC Techniker ist schreibt sich sowieso seinen eigenen Treiber für jedes Game, weil dann kann man bis zu 50% mehr Performance rausholen" -Karte zu spielen ist ein lächerlich verzweifelter Versuch das Fehlen eines gängigen Features (das man wie gesagt in nahezu jedem Computerspiel antrifft) in WAR als belanglos oder gar positiv darzustellen.

Sorry, aber AA und AF nicht ingame anzubieten ist nach wie vor schwach und es gibt überhaupt keinen vernünftigen Grund (außer Faulheit, mangelnde Entwicklungszeit, kein Geld um es in genau diese Änderung zu stecken usw.) wieso WAR das nicht anbietet.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

naja, aber ist ja nun nicht so, das man ein Informatik Studium braucht um das ATI CCC oder nVidia Dingens zu öffnen und da AF und AA einzustellen. Was anderes mache ich im Spiel auch nicht. Sicherlich, man hätte es auch einbauen können (und ich frage mich auch, warum man es nicht getan hat, bzw jetzt auch nicht mit den Grafikeffekten bringt). Aber dennoch sehe ich das jetzt nicht so gravierend.

Wenn es allerdings zu Komplikationen mit dem Spiel kommt wegen AA/AF (Performance Verlust in größeren Schlachten, wie es ganz zu Beginn war), dann ist es vielleicht auch sinnvoll das Feature erstmal wegzulassen. Aber schon nach den ersten 2-3 Monaten hätte man es nachreichen können. Vielleicht kommt es ja eines Tages als Great and Awesome Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hatte übrigens nichts mit Fanboy zu tun. Ich stelle fast alle Spiele seperat über die GraKa ein, da man nicht jedes Spiel sehr fein regulieren kann (bei CoD 4 hat man z.B. keine genaue Anzeige, was man eibngestellt hat, nur einen zahlenlosen Regler). Aber das ist wieder so eine persönliche Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neptin (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil kann nicht bestätigen, dass sich Aion in grafischer Hinsicht über Warhammer Online stellt. Lieblose, kunterbunte und schlauchartig kreierte Fantasy-Welten scheinen hier wahrlich das Höchste der Gefühle zu sein. Und selbst wenn Warhammer Online nicht die schnellste Engine im MMO-Land besitzt, so haben sich die Mitarbeiter bei Mythic überaus viel Mühe gegeben, eine stimmige Umsetzung abzuliefern. Altdorf ist unheimlich atmosphärisch, lebendig und vor allem glaubwürdig dargestellt. Wenn sich auf Seiten der Ordnung architektonisch schöne und stimmungsvoll in Szene gesetzte Burgen und Klöster aus den vom Mond beschienenen Wäldern schälen, mache ich hier noch hundert Mal lieber Halt als in einem anderen Online-Rollenspiel. Selbst bei der grafischen Darstellung des Himmels würde ich Warhammer neben Herr der Ringe Online als deutliche Referenz aufzählen. Technisch mag das Gesamtbild vielleicht nicht zur ersten Riege zählen, atmosphärisch aber allemal.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Dezember 2009)

WOW ist auch uralt Pymonte. Das Spiel ist so alt, wie WAR ausschaut. Das ist aus den Zeiten von DAoC. Zu diesem ZEitpunkt war WOW top. Nur weil es jetzt 5 Jahre auf den Buckel hat und etliche Patches hinter sich, ändert Blizzard nichts am Konzept oder legt ne neu Enginee auf, wenn dann mit Cataclysm oder im Neuen MMO von ihnen. Aber ich persönlich finde das Mythic eben nichts gelernt hat aus DAoC und ihren 1 Jahr WAR. Die haben die selben Patches. Das ist ein Patch, der angekündigt war und das Underdogsystem drin sein sollte und die Rüstungsüberarbeitung und am Ende ist nur die hälfte wieder geworden und alles nur sehr wenig geändert. Die Grafik haben sie halt bissel mit geändert. Aber bei AoC ist es doch genau so gewesen. Die Leut sind entäuscht von Funcom. Nur ht Funcom das Ruder nochmal rum gerissen, denn sie hatten ihr Spiel zu früh rausgebracht und waren nicht ehrlich genug. Mythic hat genaud as selbe gemacht und da muss man auch die Leute verstehen. 
Nur hat Mythic eben weder aus den Fehlern von Funcom gelernt und Paul gebremst, noch haben sie wirklich was geändert. 

Daher hingt ein Vergleich von WAR mit WOW, was Grafik angeht auf alle Fälle. Die Zeitalter sind anders. Damals waren RAM und CPU stark belastet und die Grakas net so. Jetzt sind die Grakas so stark, dass einige 2 PCI Express brauchen, weil einer viel zu langsam ist, dank dem alten Bussystem halt. Die verarbeiten locker dutzende Spieler, weil der Graka das egal ist. Die hat genug effekte und Support das die einiges wegstecken kann. Doch WAR lief ja am Anfang stark auf den alten Schienen und neustart half teilweise den RAM aufzuräumen und damit wieder bissel mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Wozu hat man den eine Grafikarte? 
WAR hat das ja geändert, nur spricht das eben nicht für ihre enginee. Hätten sie gleich eine neue genommen, hätten sie garnicht dieses Problem gehabt, sondern hätten Primäre das RVR als Problem gehabt und als Hauptaufgabe. Das war eine großer fehler fand ich. Die falsche Enginee zu verwenden.
Der zweite Große Fehler die ganze Warhammerwelt umsetzen zu wollen. Die haben zu viel gemacht und alles zu klein. Dann lieber das gesamte Imperium, wo jedes Volk ein grund gehabt hätte zu helfen. Marinenburg die Hochelfen, Zwerge ja eh, Dunkelelfen landen eh irgendwo an, Menschen gibt es im Imperium genug, Orks suchen ja nach Feinden etc. Dadurch haben sie schlechte Karten für neue Zonen. Die hätten also nicht das Konzept mit den GEbieten nehmen sollen, sondern mehr das wie Praag ist. Eben einen Ort um den man kämpft und dort drin die Lakes aufbauen, dass wäre deutlich stimmiger gewesen und hätte von der Landschaft her besser umgesetzt werden können.

Denn da ist WOW, HDRO, Aion und AoC eben besser, die Welt wirkt stimmig im ganzen und wirklicher. Weil es eben eine Geographie gibt. Auch wenn man hier und da portet. Die Generationen von Grafik schweigen wir lieber beim Vergleich von Aion und WAR. 

Bei HDRO zum Beispiel sieht man die Wetterspitze ziemlich deutlich und lang. Der Hafen im Hintergrund ist keine wirklich weite Sichtweite. Denn vieles verschwindet in diesem alten Schatten. Womit man ja Resourcen Schont. Ist bei WOW ja leider auch so. Das machen moderne Enginees ja locker. Die nehmen eben enorm die Details bei den Texturen runter und damit wirkt die Welt stimmiger. Weil fast alles was man dann sieht, erreicht man auch und kommt hin. Damit stimmt es auch von der Farbe. Bei den Toren ins innere Königreich oder Türen wie man sie bei WAR umgesetzt hat, sieht man wenn man weit genug weg ist den Hintergrund. Da die Türen sehr hoch sind, wirkt es doch bissel seltsam und dann baut sich erst alles auf und weg ist der Hintergrund mit Wolken. Auch das Leveldesign selbst ist zu stark gezackt und zu extrem getrennt. Denn ein fließenden Übergang ins RVR hat man nicht. Man muss ja nicht dauer RVR haben, aber der Übergang sollte fließender sein und damit stimmiger. Als immer diese Abgeriegelte Felstal oder Krater etc. In einigen Gebieten kann es stimmig wirken, in anderen eben nicht. Auch stört es das man zu wenig richtige Hügel hat, sondern scharfe Übergänge, womit eben keine so Sichtpunkte hat oder Aussichtspunkte eben. 

Die Texturen bei den Chars sind scharf. Gerade Zwerge ist extrem, Kettenhemden sieht man deutlich. Bei Elfen ist es teilweise anders. Es gibt, gerade am Anfang, beim Schwertmeister Rüstungen und Umhänge da sind die Texturen enorm grob und man sieht richtig das es eben Texturen sind. Das sieht eben unfertig aus. Auch die Elfen selbst, ihre Gesichte und ihr Körper wirkt einfach zu unfertig und dazu gibt es ja 8 Elfenklassen und die ähneln sich wie ein Ei dem anderen, nur bissel andere Frisuren halt.
Das wirkt unfertig und kann sogar richtig abschrecken.

Perfomance hätten sie nie Probleme mit haben müssen, wenn sie eine Zeitgemässe Enginee genommen hätte und nicht eine aus Zeiten von WOW. Denn WAR sieht Grafisch besser aus als WOW, frist aber enorm Resourcen. Denn WOW ist auch aufgebohrte alte Enginee und aufbohren von alten Enginees kostet Resourcen. Das ist einfach so. Wenn ich bei mir die Schatten hochstelle, gibt es streckenweise enorme FPS einbrüche. Das ist eben halt alte Enginee und Rechner die das wegstecken, können halt hübsche Schatten genießen, die zwar einfach sind aber stimmig. WAR wirkt eben wie eine alte Enginee die aufgebohrt wurde.

Die wären besser gekommen die hätten es gleich in Zonen geteilt, dass sie eh alles extrem abgegrenz haben. Also zwei PVE Zonen Destro und Order und ne RVR Zone. Damit hätten die denk ich mehr erreicht und bessere Karten. Denn eine Extra RVR zone kann man besser erweitern, als einen integrierten Lake. 

Das ist eben so was ich auch staune, dass SPielt wirkt nicht wirklich Erweiterbar, außer durch neue Zone. Denn es wirkt schon seltsam, dass man in die Khemriwüste Leute entsendet, wenn die eigene Hauptstadt brennen kann. Da schickt man keine ganze Armee, sondern eine kleine Expidition. Gotrek und Felix sind ideal für sowas =)


----------



## Neptin (7. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> WAR hat das ja geändert, nur spricht das eben nicht für ihre enginee. Hätten sie gleich eine neue genommen, hätten sie garnicht dieses Problem gehabt, sondern hätten Primäre das RVR als Problem gehabt und als Hauptaufgabe. Das war eine großer fehler fand ich. Die falsche Enginee zu verwenden.
> 
> Perfomance hätten sie nie Probleme mit haben müssen, wenn sie eine Zeitgemässe Enginee genommen hätte und nicht eine aus Zeiten von WOW. Denn WAR sieht Grafisch besser aus als WOW, frist aber enorm Resourcen. Denn WOW ist auch aufgebohrte alte Enginee und aufbohren von alten Enginees kostet Resourcen. Das ist einfach so. Wenn ich bei mir die Schatten hochstelle, gibt es streckenweise enorme FPS einbrüche. Das ist eben halt alte Enginee und Rechner die das wegstecken, können halt hübsche Schatten genießen, die zwar einfach sind aber stimmig. WAR wirkt eben wie eine alte Enginee die aufgebohrt wurde.



Bei Warhammer Online kommt die gleiche Engine zum Einsatz, die auch bei Fallout 3 (= große Spielfläche) oder Divinity 2: Ego Draconis (= große Spielfläche) verwendet wurde, nahmlich Gamebryo. Übrigens wurde diese auch bei Dark Age of Camelot (= große Spielfläche) eingesetzt. Die einzelnen Gebiete sind zwar in Zonen aufgeteilt, bieten jedoch trotzdem ausreichend Freiraum, egal ob im PvE oder PvP. Von einer falschen oder veralteten Engine kann also gar nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Miracolax (7. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, aber ist ja nun nicht so, das man ein Informatik Studium braucht um das ATI CCC oder nVidia Dingens zu öffnen und da AF und AA einzustellen.


Nun, wenn man egal in welchem Forum x Threads liest zum Thema "Kann WAR nicht starten weil d3dx9_34.dll fehlt..." (wobei allein der Name der Datei schon sagt um welches Problem es sich handelt!) dann frage ich mich wie solche Leute erst mit NHancer oder ATI CCC umgehen sollen? Die meisten wissen doch erst gar nicht was das ist bzw. wie man es verwendet. Also, die Grafik extern einstellen zu müssen und das auch noch als zeitgemäss verkaufen zu wollen ist ein wenig zuviel des Guten. Und wenn es zu Performanceeinbrüchen kommen sollte wegen AA/AF...dann möchte ich als relativ "unwissender" Kunde (ich gehe da jetzt nicht von mir sondern der Mehrzahl der Spieler aus) es relativ einfach ingame verändern können, sprich Schieberegler von low bis ultrahigh, Abstufungen von AA/AF, Shadereinstellung, Option von DX9 auf DX10 umstellen und einige Schieberegler mehr reichen mir als Kunde dann aus ohne sich grossartig damit auszukennen oder gar externe Sachen erst hochfahren und irgendwelche Profile (evtl. erst mühsam aus dem Web gesucht) verändern zu müssen! Das wäre dann doch zuviel "Fachwissen", was nicht jeder mitbringt! Denn die externen Sachen sind dann doch mehr für Grafik-Freaks die auch das letzte bisschen Qualität *zusätzlich* zu den ingame-Einstellungen herauskitzeln möchten!


----------



## C0ntra (7. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> Daher hingt ein Vergleich von WAR mit WOW, was Grafik angeht auf alle Fälle. Die Zeitalter sind anders. Damals waren RAM und CPU stark belastet und die Grakas net so. Jetzt sind die Grakas so stark, dass einige 2 PCI Express brauchen, weil einer viel zu langsam ist, dank dem alten Bussystem halt. Die verarbeiten locker dutzende Spieler, weil der Graka das egal ist. Die hat genug effekte und Support das die einiges wegstecken kann. Doch WAR lief ja am Anfang stark auf den alten Schienen und neustart half teilweise den RAM aufzuräumen und damit wieder bissel mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Wozu hat man den eine Grafikarte?
> [...]
> Denn da ist WOW, HDRO, Aion und AoC eben besser, die Welt wirkt stimmig im ganzen und wirklicher. Weil es eben eine Geographie gibt. Auch wenn man hier und da portet. Die Generationen von Grafik schweigen wir lieber beim Vergleich von Aion und WAR.
> ...



Auch bei WAR ist die Graka kaum belastet, insoweit ist es Schnuppe, ob die Graka noch Luft hat. Die CPU wird massiv belastet, wenn hunderte Chars dargestellt werden müssen - Polygone werden von der CPU berechnet.

Schon alleine durch die Figuren-Design (incl. Items) kann die Welt bei Aion nicht stimmig wirken, aber manchem tut's gefallen...

Also wenn der Hafen nur noch ein kaum erkennbares, winziges Gebilde im der Ferne ist, dann frage ich mich, wie viel man da noch sehen muss, damit es als Weitsicht durchgeht.

Die Stelle, wo deutlich wird, das ganze Armeen in die Wüste geschickt werden, die mögest du mir doch bitte raussuchen. Es ist von Expeditionen die Rede und Plünderern aber man kann sich die Geschichte auch so hinbiegen, dass es nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Grafik mag vielleicht nicht mehr Zeitgemäß sein, aber sie ist auf jeden Fall passend.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Auch bei WAR ist die Graka kaum belastet, insoweit ist es Schnuppe, ob die Graka noch Luft hat. Die CPU wird massiv belastet, wenn hunderte Chars dargestellt werden müssen - Polygone werden von der CPU berechnet.
> 
> Schon alleine durch die Figuren-Design (incl. Items) kann die Welt bei Aion nicht stimmig wirken, aber manchem tut's gefallen...
> 
> ...



Zum Thema CPU und Polygone: Ich glaube kaum, dass die CPU mit den vielen Polygonen überfordert war. Schließlich hat man jetzt die Performance in den Griff bekommen über ein Problem mit der Berechnung von Texturen, an der Polygonanzahl hat sich nichts geändert... Alles in allem sowieso ein müßiges Argument, denn spätestens nachdem man jetzt weiß, dass es auch "flüssig" geht ist bewiesen, dass der Engine-Code einfach vorher massiv verkorkst und ineffizient war.

Inwiefern Aion nicht stimmig wirken kann ist mir schleierhaft (Grünhäute sind nun auch nicht "realistischer" als Asmodier). Es ist zwar nett, dass du die Umsetzung vom Tabletop als MMO sehr originalgetreu empfindest, aber Aion muss diesem Anspruch nicht gerecht werden, da es keine solche Vorgabe hat. Daneben dann die Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, dass die Waffen im Vergleich zu den Charakteren zu groß seien und das wenig "realistisch" sei ...  Du kannst bestenfalls sagen, dass dir der Stil nicht zusagt, aber dass in Aion die Welt schon alleine durch die Figuren nicht stimmig wirken kann ist großer Müll. Für mich wirkt sie sehr stimmig - viel stimmiger als WAR (das zwar nette Charmodels hat, aber auch nur manche, Ordnung sieht nach wie vor beschissen aus imho und die Umgebungsgrafiken sind einfach nur mies).

Echte Fernsicht erlebt man wenn man Vanguard spielt und auch in HDRO. Auch WoW hat seit Wotlk "gute" Fernsicht, auf jeden Fall sehr viel bessere als WAR.


----------



## C0ntra (7. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU und Polygone: Ich glaube kaum, dass die CPU mit den vielen Polygonen überfordert war. Schließlich hat man jetzt die Performance in den Griff bekommen über ein Problem mit der Berechnung von Texturen, an der Polygonanzahl hat sich nichts geändert... Alles in allem sowieso ein müßiges Argument, denn spätestens nachdem man jetzt weiß, dass es auch "flüssig" geht ist bewiesen, dass der Engine-Code einfach vorher massiv verkorkst und ineffizient war.
> 
> Inwiefern Aion nicht stimmig wirken kann ist mir schleierhaft (Grünhäute sind nun auch nicht "realistischer" als Asmodier). Es ist zwar nett, dass du die Umsetzung vom Tabletop als MMO sehr originalgetreu empfindest, aber Aion muss diesem Anspruch nicht gerecht werden, da es keine solche Vorgabe hat. Daneben dann die Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, dass die Waffen im Vergleich zu den Charakteren zu groß seien und das wenig "realistisch" sei ...  Du kannst bestenfalls sagen, dass dir der Stil nicht zusagt, aber dass in Aion die Welt schon alleine durch die Figuren nicht stimmig wirken kann ist großer Müll. Für mich wirkt sie sehr stimmig - viel stimmiger als WAR (das zwar nette Charmodels hat, aber auch nur manche, Ordnung sieht nach wie vor beschissen aus imho und die Umgebungsgrafiken sind einfach nur mies).
> 
> Echte Fernsicht erlebt man wenn man Vanguard spielt und auch in HDRO. Auch WoW hat seit Wotlk "gute" Fernsicht, auf jeden Fall sehr viel bessere als WAR.



Es wurde Probleme im Texturmanagement behoben, dies hat nicht unmittelbar etwas mit der Leistung der Grafikkarte zu tun. Viele unterschiedliche Figuren erfordern einen großen Texturspeicher und nicht zwingend hohe Taktraten der Graka. Nicht umsonst wird die Graka bei WAR kaum warm, während sie bei Shader-lastigen Spielen wie Crysis in deutlich wärmere Temperaturbereiche vordringt.

Stimmigkeit und Realismus sind zwei Paar Schuh, muss man das näher ausführen?
Wenn da darüber hinwegsehen kannst, das weibl. Chars Barbie-like mit dünnen Ärmchen Zweihandwaffen schwingen, die fast doppelt so groß sind, wie sie selbst, die nicht mal in der Lage sein sollte, diese überhaupt anzuheben, dann ist das wirklich die richtige Welt für dich.
Für mich wird es dadurch unglaubwürdig, aber das ist bei fast allen Asia-MMO's so und nicht mein Stil. Bei nem Asiagrinder (meinem erstes MMO) war es genauso.
Nachvollziehen kann ich deine Ansichten bzgl. dem Design der Ordnungschars und der Umgebungsgrafiken auch nicht, insbesondere nicht, nachdem ich die beiden Aion Startgebiete gesehen habe.

Bei Vanguard ist die Umgebung aber weniger detailiert und die Berge sind nicht per Hand modelliert. 
Es besteht gar kein Grund noch weiter zu sehen, da man eh fast über die halbe Karte schauen kann und man erhält nicht mehr Informationen, da Figuren nur noch ein paar Pixel wären und Gebäude gerade noch als solche zu erkennen sind. Man kann es auch als "Nebel" verstehen, der auf den Schlachtfeldern vorherscht - ich seh' schon die "das biegst du dir schön zurecht"-Kommentare kommen. 
Wem es anmacht, dass er wirklich bis zum Horizont schauen kann, dem ist nicht zu helfen oder er spielt in einer Welt, die detailarm genug ist, so dass es performancemäßig vertretbar ist. Bei HdRO ist es z.B. die geringere Spielerdichte.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Dezember 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Lieblose, kunterbunte und schlauchartig kreierte Fantasy-Welten


Ganz sicher nicht, lauf mal durch Beluslan in das verschneite Gebiet in kombination mit der dortigen kampagne, dazu diese traurige Musik und der Schneesturm der einen ins Gesicht weht, das ist göttlich. das etwas so geil rüber gebracht wurde hab ich bisher auch nur in wowclassic gesehen



C0ntra schrieb:


> Schon alleine durch die Figuren-Design (incl. Items) kann die Welt bei Aion nicht stimmig wirken, aber manchem tut's gefallen...



Ähm nur weil es dir nicht gefällt ist die Welt nicht stimmig. Als Halbgott ist es doch klar, dass man nicht so "mini" Waffen hat. Wofür ist man denn ein Gott. Und die Welt ist sowas von stimmig, wie oben schon gesagt Beluslan ist einfach ein sau geiles und stimmiges Gebiet


----------



## Brummbör (7. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn da darüber hinwegsehen kannst, das weibl. Chars Barbie-like mit dünnen Ärmchen Zweihandwaffen schwingen, die fast doppelt so groß sind, wie sie selbst, die nicht mal in der Lage sein sollte, diese überhaupt anzuheben, dann ist das wirklich die richtige Welt für dich.
> Für mich wird es dadurch unglaubwürdig, aber das ist bei fast allen Asia-MMO's so und nicht mein Stil.



also wenn in einem fantasy game kleine, stinkende vollalkoholiker (zwerge, ich mag sie einfach nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gegner tanken denen sie nichtmal bis ans knie kommen ist da ok aber das waffentragen ist unglaubwürdig??? wenn man lange genug sucht findet man schon ein argument wenns auch noch so weit hergeholt ist...... es mag nicht dein stil sein aber nach glaubwürdigkeit in nem rollenspiel fragen ist bissl arg fragwürdig.


----------



## C0ntra (7. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> [...]
> Als Halbgott ist es doch klar, dass man nicht so "mini" Waffen hat. Wofür ist man denn ein Gott.[...]


Sonnenklar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Brummbör schrieb:


> also wenn in einem fantasy game kleine, stinkende vollalkoholiker (zwerge, ich mag sie einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Unterschiede in der Physis von muskelbepackten Zwergen und gertenschlanken Modells..äh Halbgöttern müssen wir jetzt nicht diskutieren, oder?
Ich habe da wohl die Gürtelflasche mit Gummibärensaft oder Miraculix' Zaubertrank übersehen aber dann müssten da ja alle wie Obelix rumlaufen.
Es wird die innere Stärke sein...

PS: Die Frage nach Glaubwürdigkeit ist keineswegs weit hergeholt, auch in Rollenspielen nicht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Sonnenklar!


Erkannt. Und nur weil es eben nichts besonderes in War gibt musst du dich nicht über anderes auslassen. Die Waffen sehen halt einfach nur gut aus. Und diese riesen Waffen von denen du sprichst findest du nur bei einer Klasse, dem Gladi und ein halbgott, ja dass ist hier ziemlich wichtig, der sich auf den nahkampf spezialisiert wist wohl fähig ziemlich große massen in Bewegung zu setzen, zudem die Waffen nun ja auch nicht  sooo riesig sind. Alle anderen Waffen sind einfach nur gut designed

BTW wieso kommst es hier im Forum immer dazu, dass man auf andere Spiele kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hau rein contra


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Erkannt. Und nur weil es eben nichts besonderes in War gibt musst du dich nicht über anderes auslassen. Die Waffen sehen halt einfach nur gut aus. Und diese riesen Waffen von denen du sprichst findest du nur bei einer Klasse, dem Gladi und ein halbgott, ja dass ist hier ziemlich wichtig, der sich auf den nahkampf spezialisiert wist wohl fähig ziemlich große massen in Bewegung zu setzen, zudem die Waffen nun ja auch nicht  sooo riesig sind. Alle anderen Waffen sind einfach nur gut designed
> 
> BTW wieso kommst es hier im Forum immer dazu, dass man auf andere Spiele kommt?
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch Besonderes in WAR, aber es ist eben was besonderes. Halbgott in Aion ist ja bekanntlich jeder Zweite. Wenn dein Halbgott riesige Hamster und Eichhörnchen jagt und diese seinen Attacken standhalten, dann müssen die ja auch Halbgötter sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheinbar sind alle Kreaturen in Aion Halbgötter. Also wirklich tolles Setting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja, das war gestichelt und nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> (und ja, das war gestichelt und nicht ernst gemeint)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb fallen die mobs bei den sorcs auch so schnell um *g*
Und jeder Habbgott fängt mal klein an ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wird ja dann noch zwischen den einfachen Soldaten und Offizieren unterschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub aber Kinahspammer sind keine Halbgötter, die halten den Gm angriffen nicht stand. Theorie wiederlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (7. Dezember 2009)

wo wir bei monströsen waffen und dünnen armen und beinchen sind. kann wir jemand erklären, wie eine weisse löwin die riesigen äxte heben geschweige denn schwingen kann? da wiegt die schneide alleine vermutlich so viel die die elfe selbst. da man in warhammer im gegensatz zu aion die körperproportionen gar nicht anpassen und sich somit keine muskelbepackte riesin erstellen kann, bleiben die hochelfen(und dunkelelfen auch - denen ist sogar die eigene kleidung zu schwer) für immer und ewig vom äusseren her körperlich relativ schwach. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass dieselbe elfe offenbar mühlelos und ohne hilfsmittel aus dem stand zusammen mit dieser riesigen axt 10-20 meter weit springen kann. über so viel unrealismus müsste man sich eigentlich auch empören.


----------



## xerkxes (7. Dezember 2009)

@vithu

Wenn das mit der Geschlecht-Rassen-Klassen-Kombination in MMOs immer realistisch wäre dann dürften weibliche Charaktere generell keine Zweihänder tragen, hätten einen Stun namens nörgeln als Geschlechterbonus und in manchen MMOs einen Bonus auf Kochen.


----------



## Virthu (7. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @virthu
> 
> Wenn das mit der Geschlecht-Rassen-Klassen-Kombination in MMOs immer realistisch wäre dann dürften weibliche Charaktere generell keine Zweihänder tragen, hätten einen Stun namens nörgeln als Geschlechterbonus und in manchen MMOs einen Bonus auf Kochen.



keine zweihänder? was ist denn mit einem 2händigen besen? so viel realismus muss sein.


----------



## Brummbör (7. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> PS: Die Frage nach Glaubwürdigkeit ist keineswegs weit hergeholt, auch in Rollenspielen nicht.



dann erklär mir mal wie ein schwertmeister in seinem kleidchen soviel aushält wie der kleine bauchfüßler eisenbrecher in seiner kettenrüssi und der ritter in voller rüssi. dann gäbs da noch den slayer mit nacktem oberkörper (ekelhaft! pfui!) der soviel verträgt wie der spalta und warum haben beide als melees skills mit 30 fuß reichweite? was für waffen oder arme haben die?


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Es wurde Probleme im Texturmanagement behoben, dies hat nicht unmittelbar etwas mit der Leistung der Grafikkarte zu tun. Viele unterschiedliche Figuren erfordern einen großen Texturspeicher und nicht zwingend hohe Taktraten der Graka. Nicht umsonst wird die Graka bei WAR kaum warm, während sie bei Shader-lastigen Spielen wie Crysis in deutlich wärmere Temperaturbereiche vordringt.



Und jetzt? Was hat das damit zu tun was ich gesagt habe, außer der Tatsache, dass die CPU mit den Polygonen leicht umgehen kann - so viele sinds in WAR nicht und Taktrate hin oder her, der Code war vermurkst, jetzt haben sie ihn verbessert, Spiel läuft. Warum nicht gleich so? Werden wir nie erfahren, vermuten kann man aber ein verfrühtes Release unter Zeit und Gelddruck...



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmigkeit und Realismus sind zwei Paar Schuh, muss man das näher ausführen?
> Wenn da darüber hinwegsehen kannst, das weibl. Chars Barbie-like mit dünnen Ärmchen Zweihandwaffen schwingen, die fast doppelt so groß sind, wie sie selbst, die nicht mal in der Lage sein sollte, diese überhaupt anzuheben, dann ist das wirklich die richtige Welt für dich.
> Für mich wird es dadurch unglaubwürdig, aber das ist bei fast allen Asia-MMO's so und nicht mein Stil. Bei nem Asiagrinder (meinem erstes MMO) war es genauso.
> Nachvollziehen kann ich deine Ansichten bzgl. dem Design der Ordnungschars und der Umgebungsgrafiken auch nicht, insbesondere nicht, nachdem ich die beiden Aion Startgebiete gesehen habe.



Ja, dann sieh aber ein, dass Realismus über einen Vergleich mit der Realtät eben nach objektiven Kriterien beurteilt werden kann. Stimmigkeit hingegen nicht, höchstens im demokratischen Bescheid kann abgestimmt werden was nun "stimmiger" ist. Da würde aber nach derzeitigen Spielerzahlen wohl Aion das Rennen machen...

Mir ist schon klar, dass DIR PERSÖNLICH Aion vom Stil her nicht zusagt, aber deshalb kannst du noch lange nicht behaupten, dass es per Definition nicht stimmig sein kann. Für mich und viele andere ist es sehr stimmig. Im Übrigen wollte ich nur zeigen, dass WAR eben eine Vorlage hat an der es sich orientieren muss um seine Kongruenz und Glaubwürdigkeit zu behalten. Aion ist in dieser Beziehung frei, weil es nicht auf einer Lizenz beruht.



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vanguard ist die Umgebung aber weniger detailiert und die Berge sind nicht per Hand modelliert.
> Es besteht gar kein Grund noch weiter zu sehen, da man eh fast über die halbe Karte schauen kann und man erhält nicht mehr Informationen, da Figuren nur noch ein paar Pixel wären und Gebäude gerade noch als solche zu erkennen sind. Man kann es auch als "Nebel" verstehen, der auf den Schlachtfeldern vorherscht - ich seh' schon die "das biegst du dir schön zurecht"-Kommentare kommen.
> Wem es anmacht, dass er wirklich bis zum Horizont schauen kann, dem ist nicht zu helfen oder er spielt in einer Welt, die detailarm genug ist, so dass es performancemäßig vertretbar ist. Bei HdRO ist es z.B. die geringere Spielerdichte.



Damit disqualifizierst du dich. Vanguard sieht grafisch-technisch deutlich besser aus als WAR, aber du hast es wohl noch nicht gespielt. In Vanguard bewegen sich Bäume und Gras (sogar je nach Windstärke und Wetterlage verschieden) usw. Die Engine verlangt dafür auch ordentliche Hardware usw. Außerdem ist HDRO mit Sicherheit nicht "ausgestorben".

Auch hier wieder wirfst du zuerst eine tolle Sichtweite in den Raum, danach weist man dich auf Spiele mit deutlich höherer Sichtweite hin und du fängst an diese schlechtzureden (Zitat: Wem es anmacht, dass er wirklich bis zum Horizont schauen kann, dem ist nicht zu helfen) und gleichzeitig willst du mehr Glaubwürdigkeit und Stimmigkeit? Wie verträgt sich das damit, dass man nicht bis zum Horizont schauen kann? In der Tabletop WAR Welt und vor allem in den Büchern können die Charaktere das aber....bis zum Horizont blicken...


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal wie ein schwertmeister in seinem kleidchen soviel aushält wie der kleine bauchfüßler eisenbrecher in seiner kettenrüssi und der ritter in voller rüssi. dann gäbs da noch den slayer mit nacktem oberkörper (ekelhaft! pfui!) der soviel verträgt wie der spalta und warum haben beide als melees skills mit 30 fuß reichweite? was für waffen oder arme haben die?



Schon mal was vom WAFFENROCK gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ein Tuch, meist Robenartig, das man über der Rüstung trägt. Daher sieht man an den Elfen auch keine Uber-mega-phat Rüstung. Zu der Reichweite: AoE ist jha nur eine Versinnbildlichung von Schaden im Raum, also wildes Umherhacken. Das kann man schlecht darstellen, wenn das spiel kein Action RPG wie Risen ist.



> wo wir bei monströsen waffen und dünnen armen und beinchen sind. kann wir jemand erklären, wie eine weisse löwin die riesigen äxte heben geschweige denn schwingen kann?


Ganz einfach:
1. Der schwerste Teil, das Axtblatt, ist sehr dünn geschmiedet und besteht meist nur aus der Schneide und der Verbindung zum Schaft. Es gibt eigentlich keine "Volläxte"
2. Material. Die besten Elfenwaffen nutzen ganz andere Legierungen als die Menschen/Zwerge. Beste Legierung ist Ithilmar. Magischer Stahl, der extrem fest und sehr leicht ist. Das einzige noch bessere Metall ist Gromril oder Meteoreisen.
3. Training. Die WL schlagen ja nicht Plump wie ein Holzfäller mit der Waffe zu. Sie nutzen meist das Schwungmoment der Waffe. Daher brauchen sie auch weniger KRaft als ein imperialer Holzfäller um eine Axt zu benutzen. Das geht natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad.


> ganz zu schweigen davon, dass dieselbe elfe offenbar mühlelos und ohne hilfsmittel aus dem stand zusammen mit dieser riesigen axt 10-20 meter weit springen kann.


 Naja, wäre etwas unglücklich, wenn der Spieler nur 2-3m springen könnte. Da könnte man die Fähigkeit auch gleich weglassen.

@xerkxes: im Warhammer Rollenspiel gibts übrigens Redeschwall als Fertigkeit. Könnte man auch als Nörgeln ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (7. Dezember 2009)

nette erklärungen nur unterstreichst du genau das worauf wir raus wollten (wohl unbeabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )..... es lässt sich in einem fantasy spiel alles erklären (mehr oder weniger). nur warum soll das alles bei warhammer möglich sein und das tragen von riesen waffen bei aion nicht? wenn man das als unglaubwürdig hinstellt kann man fast alles hinterfragen. denn ob ich ne riesenwaffe (natürlich auch aus einem super meeeegageheimen ultra stahl) trage oder mal eben aus dem stand 20 meter weit springe nimmt sich nichts. es ist geschmackssache hat aber genau null mit glaubwürdigkeit zu tun.
und WAFFENROCK ist nichts was man über rüstungen trägt (so schalt auch mal den klugscheissmodus an) denn wiki sagt uns zu diesem thema folgendes:

 Waffenrock

1843 ersetzte im preußischen Heer und dann in allen westlichen Armeen der Waffenrock Kolett bzw. Westenrock. Der Waffenrock hatte kurze Schöße und war vorne geknöpft. Im Lauf der Zeit erhielt der Waffenrock Brust- und Seitentaschen und umgelegte oder offene Krägen[1]. Für Husaren bzw. Ulanen gab es Sonderformen, nämlich Attila und Ulanka

es war eher der WAPPENROCK der im mittelalter über den rüstungen getragen wurde. ach ja klugscheissen ist was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (7. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]
> Damit disqualifizierst du dich. Vanguard sieht grafisch-technisch deutlich besser aus als WAR, aber du hast es wohl noch nicht gespielt. In Vanguard bewegen sich Bäume und Gras (sogar je nach Windstärke und Wetterlage verschieden) usw. Die Engine verlangt dafür auch ordentliche Hardware usw. Außerdem ist HDRO mit Sicherheit nicht "ausgestorben".
> [...]



Mit "geringe" Bevölkerungsdichte meine ich nicht, das die Server ausgestorben sind. Es treffen nur weniger Spieler auf gleichem Raum aufeinander, d.h. es gibt keine großen Schlachten wie beispielsweise bei WAR.
Bewegte Bäume habe ich in WAR auch schon gesehen, beim Gras bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber zugegeben, das sind Details.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich, das es bei WAR mehr Details in der Welt gibt, selbst die höher aufgelösten Vanguard Screens mit scheinbar hohem Detailgrad sahen da etwas mager aus.


----------



## Rungor (7. Dezember 2009)

war gerade am test server unterwegs...und was das für "beleuchtungseffekte" sind frag ich mich...das sieht nämlich einfach nur scheiße aus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt daran, das du auch beim angeklickt sein, gehighlightet wirst, ergo leuchtest. Daher bekommst du auch einen Bloom Filter drüber gelegt. Ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das neue Bloom eigentlich ganz gut. Das was mich daran stört ist das die Welt dadurch so hell wirkt und jeder NPC krass beleuchtet ist. Wär vielleicht besser wenn man Bloom und HDR getrennt einstellen könnte.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> [...]
> und WAFFENROCK ist nichts was man über rüstungen trägt (so schalt auch mal den klugscheissmodus an) denn wiki sagt uns zu diesem thema folgendes:
> 
> Waffenrock
> ...



Klugscheißen sollte gekonnt sein, deine Stärke ist es aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht nichts, ich helf' dir.

Wikipedia kann eine Hilfe sein, einfach ohne nachzudenken "copy&paste" kann aber tückisch sein.

Den Wappenrock (auch WAFFENROCK) gab es schon im Mittelalter, um Wikipedia inhaltlich korrekt zu zitieren.
Was im 19. Jahrhundert Mode war interessiert da nicht, denn es ist zeitlich nicht im Kontext.

Insbesondere beim Schwertmeister bei WAR ist es so, das er nicht durch seine dicke Panzerung zum Tank wird, sondern durch seine Schnelligkeit und Schwertkunst. Es ist sollte also nachvollziehbar sein, weshalb er "im Nachthemd", wie manche sagen würden, rumläuft.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2009)

Was man kann Bloom net einstellen? Ist doch normal das man ihn zu und abschalten kann, denkmal so weit geht das schon und im Notfall verbietest du es über Graka. 

Naja was ich aber mehr sagen will. Eine Moderene Grafikenginee nutzt eben gegeben Dinge wie Dual-Core, RAM, Platte und natürlich vorallem Graka. Alle Grafikeffekte, die man heut so gern hat neben Bloom usw., werden von Grafikkarten unterstüzt, also kann ich diese effekte draus auslaggern und dann hat CPU und RAM mehr Platz für Dinge, die diese besser lösen können. 
WOW zum Beispiel ist eine alte Enginee. Da ist die Graka nicht so gefodert, weil die alten Spiele deutlich stärker auf CPU und vorallem RAM auswaren. Daher helfen bei diesen Spielen 4GB RAM mehr als ne bessere Grafikkarte, wenn man vorher zum Beispiel nur 2GB hatte. Auch Windows 7 64 Bit, dürfte sich bemerkbar machen bei diesen Spielen. Da eben CPU und RAM besser laufen und man die vollen 4GB (außer den standard Auslagerungen) zur Verfügung hat. Doch WOW Wurde aufgebohrt und das merkt man eben. Wenn man effekte zuschaltet, die hübsch aussehen für die WOW Grafik, dann merkt man es bei den FPS. Wenn man ein Modernes Offline Spiel oder gar Online sieht, sieht man wohin Grafikenginee gehen können und vorallem was Grakas teilweise wegstecken können. Meine die haben ja nicht umsonst RAM und CPU drauf, die sich um sowas kümmern. Daher wirkt WAR wie eine alte Enginee, die man eben genommen hatte weil man sie da liegen hatte und nicht nochmal Geld ausgeben wollte für eine neue und diese hat man aufgebohrt, wie eben bei WOW. Gerade bei alten Enginees kann es vertale Folgen haben. Wenn bei WOW z.B. Schatten vollstellt, merkt man es streckenweise in den FPS ungeheuer.

Naja bei WAR ist es am Ende wie bei WOW das PVP. Es ist Spieler gegen Spieler halt, aber ohne Kriegsmaschinen. Aber das Problem ist das Konzept von Tausend Wintersee find ich an paar Punkten nicht schlecht. Man muss es nicht in WAR übernehmen wozu auch. Aber die türme spielen eine Rolle, die WErkstätten und dadurch das Mauern net instand zu setzen gehen, zerfallen sie halt auch einmal. Das ganze ist find ich vom Grundgedanken her deutlich besser durchdachte, als 4 BOs und 2 Burgen ab T2. Vorallem muss man an an den Konzept ja net 100% drehen. Aber das die BOs bissel mehr machen als nur Zonenlock, dass man eben die Dinge erobern kann und damit besser die Burg bekommt oder Spawnpunkte usw., dass die Überzahl eben nicht ignon kann das man das Ding hat. So ist es egal. die Unterzahl erobert BO und die Überzahl rennt einfach die Burgen ein. Dann düst man zu den BOs, in den man halt mit einem Haupttruppe von BO zu BO rennt und mit paar Leuten die Unterzahl beschäftigt oder gar Abfängt oder ihr Auflauert, wenn sie die BOs erobern will. Doch während der Belagerung können einem die BOs völlig egal sein, bei genug ELuten in der KT ist es 0 Unterschied ob die Opfermobs Champions sind und/oder mehr davon da. Genau daher sind angepasst NSC ja nicht völlig der falsche Weg. Damit eben auch große KTs, diese net wegnuken.
Bei Blizzard wird bald der AE gecapt, bei WAR hat man ihn generft und bei den Klassen wo es drauf ankommt nicht wirklich generft, effektiv haben die +/- 0 Erfahren. Ein Capen vom AE hatten schon einige vorgeschlagen.

Das sind eben Dinge die ich meine. Das man das Konzept nicht änder ist mir klar. Aber das man nicht mal kleine Änderungen probiert. Man hat 3 T4 Gebiet zur Auswahl und nur 1 Hauptstadt. Wenn man sich da also einfach mal ein Lake vornimmt und umbaut und probiert, fällt das nicht auf. Denn die anderen 2 Lakes bleiben wie sie sind. Dadurch kann man experimentieren und wenn man sowas sich wagt, währen die PTR auch sinnvoll. Doch was will man auf einem PTR testen? Wie Bloom ausschaut. Das Underdogsystem kann nur getestest werden wenn man 3 Statuse dauer testes. Eine Seiten enorm überlegen, die andere völlig unterlegen. Völlig gleiches Balance und die eine Seite etwas überlegen und die andere etwas unterlegen. Nur so kann man dieses System effektiv testen. Alles andere ist nur Preview und dafür brauch man keine PTR.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Was man kann Bloom net einstellen? Ist doch normal das man ihn zu und abschalten kann, denkmal so weit geht das schon und im Notfall verbietest du es über Graka.



Doch man kann einstellen. Einfach nen Haken bei ''Oh, Shiny'' in Grafikmenü von WAR machen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man Bloom und HDR getrennt über WAR einstellen könnte, wärs bestimmt beser. Ich denke mal das viele Leute sich nicht mit ihrer GraKa auskennen und das nicht darüber aktivieren wollen/können.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Mit "geringe" Bevölkerungsdichte meine ich nicht, das die Server ausgestorben sind. Es treffen nur weniger Spieler auf gleichem Raum aufeinander, d.h. es gibt keine großen Schlachten wie beispielsweise bei WAR.



Ist ja wohl klar dass es bei einem PVE Spiel zu keinen Schlachten kommt...



C0ntra schrieb:


> Bewegte Bäume habe ich in WAR auch schon gesehen, beim Gras bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber zugegeben, das sind Details.



Das bezweifle ich aber stark, kannst ja mal ein video auf youtube stellen7suchen wo man das sieht, wirst du wohl ziemlich lange für suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





C0ntra schrieb:


> Insbesondere beim Schwertmeister bei WAR ist es so, das er nicht durch seine dicke Panzerung zum Tank wird, sondern durch seine Schnelligkeit und Schwertkunst. Es ist sollte also nachvollziehbar sein, weshalb er "im Nachthemd", wie manche sagen würden, rumläuft.


Um das mit einem Zitat von dir zu beantworten



C0ntra schrieb:


> Für mich wird es dadurch unglaubwürdig



Da siehst du dass man das überall hineininterpretieren kann und ich finde es total sinnlos und "unstimmig", dass ein tank also ein richtig gut gepanzerter krieger in einem "nachthemd" rumläuft. Und das in einer Welt in der das zeitalter der Abrechnung herrscht, da ist er wohl zu früh aufgestanden und hat vergessen sich umzuziehen


----------



## Neptin (8. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Was man kann Bloom net einstellen? Ist doch normal das man ihn zu und abschalten kann, denkmal so weit geht das schon und im Notfall verbietest du es über Graka.
> 
> Naja was ich aber mehr sagen will. Eine Moderene Grafikenginee nutzt eben gegeben Dinge wie Dual-Core, RAM, Platte und natürlich vorallem Graka. Alle Grafikeffekte, die man heut so gern hat neben Bloom usw., werden von Grafikkarten unterstüzt, also kann ich diese effekte draus auslaggern und dann hat CPU und RAM mehr Platz für Dinge, die diese besser lösen können.
> WOW zum Beispiel ist eine alte Enginee. Da ist die Graka nicht so gefodert, weil die alten Spiele deutlich stärker auf CPU und vorallem RAM auswaren. Daher helfen bei diesen Spielen 4GB RAM mehr als ne bessere Grafikkarte, wenn man vorher zum Beispiel nur 2GB hatte. Auch Windows 7 64 Bit, dürfte sich bemerkbar machen bei diesen Spielen. Da eben CPU und RAM besser laufen und man die vollen 4GB (außer den standard Auslagerungen) zur Verfügung hat. Doch WOW Wurde aufgebohrt und das merkt man eben. Wenn man effekte zuschaltet, die hübsch aussehen für die WOW Grafik, dann merkt man es bei den FPS. Wenn man ein Modernes Offline Spiel oder gar Online sieht, sieht man wohin Grafikenginee gehen können und vorallem was Grakas teilweise wegstecken können. Meine die haben ja nicht umsonst RAM und CPU drauf, die sich um sowas kümmern. Daher wirkt WAR wie eine alte Enginee, die man eben genommen hatte weil man sie da liegen hatte und nicht nochmal Geld ausgeben wollte für eine neue und diese hat man aufgebohrt, wie eben bei WOW. Gerade bei alten Enginees kann es vertale Folgen haben. Wenn bei WOW z.B. Schatten vollstellt, merkt man es streckenweise in den FPS ungeheuer.
> ...



Och bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bleibe doch einfach bei deinem Tausend Wintersee in World of Warcraft und gut ist. Dass du absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, wurde mit deinen letzten Posts zu beiden aktiven Theman mal wieder eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt. Vielleicht solltest Du das gegebene in Warhammer Online einfach so akzeptieren wie es ist und mit diesen ständigen Vergleichen aufhören. Mythic kann sich einfach nicht in alle Richtungen strecken und Wünschen der Spieler annehmen, die gegensätzlicher nicht sein könnten. Oft sind es nämlich eher die eigenen Erwartungen und Vorstellungen, die dem Spielspaß hinderlich sind, weniger das Spiel an sich.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl klar dass es bei einem PVE Spiel zu keinen Schlachten kommt...
> [...]
> Da siehst du dass man das überall hineininterpretieren kann und ich finde es total sinnlos und "unstimmig", dass ein tank also ein richtig gut gepanzerter krieger in einem "nachthemd" rumläuft. Und das in einer Welt in der das zeitalter der Abrechnung herrscht, da ist er wohl zu früh aufgestanden und hat vergessen sich umzuziehen



An welcher Stelle konntest du nicht mehr folgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine gute Verteidigung zeichnet sich nicht nur darin aus, möglichst viele Treffer wegstecken zu können, sondern diese nach Möglichkeit ganz zu vermeiden. 
Gerade als Elf hat er übermenschliche Geschicklichkeit und weicht Schlägen aus oder pariert sie.
Eine massive Rüstung würde ihn mehr behindert, als das es ihm was bringen würde.

Dann wird auch klar sein, weshalb Spiele mit großen Schlachten ...ach das hatten wir schon und es wird ermüdend.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann dürfen sie aber nicht viel mehr Rüstung bzw verteidigung als eine hexenjägerin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da  es da aber deutliche unterschiede gibt, kann das ja irgendwie auch nicht nur von ihren übermenschlichen fähigkeiten stammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade als Elf hat er übermenschliche Geschicklichkeit und weicht Schlägen aus oder pariert sie.
> ...



Spätestens da sollte es bei dir doch auch klingeln. Elfen haben also "übermenschliche Geschicklichkeit".

Daevas in Aion haben - dreimal darfst du raten - "übermenschliche Kräfte um übermenschlich große Waffen zu führen".


MIMIMI mein Elf ist realistischer als dein Elf MIMIMIMI

Gibts ja echt net....


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Dezember 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Mythic kann sich einfach nicht in alle Richtungen strecken ...


Speziell dann nicht, wenn man gerade fast das gesamte Creativ-Departement gefeuert hat ... wobei dafür nicht Mythic zu blamen ist, sonder Mythics Besitzer, nämlich EA. Aber wie auch immer: große Sprünge sind so nicht mehr möglich. WAR ist, was es jetzt ist. Und dabei wird es auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dann dürfen sie aber nicht viel mehr Rüstung bzw verteidigung als eine hexenjägerin haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...welche aber menschlich ist. Zudem gibt es ja auch offensive und defensive Fähigkeiten und Spezialisierungen.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Spätestens da sollte es bei dir doch auch klingeln. Elfen haben also "übermenschliche Geschicklichkeit".
> 
> Daevas in Aion haben - dreimal darfst du raten - "übermenschliche Kräfte um übermenschlich große Waffen zu führen".
> 
> ...



Touché!


Geschmacklich beißt sich das für mich trotzdem, rein von der visuellen Betrachtung, aber ok. Dir gefällt es eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> ...welche aber menschlich ist. Zudem gibt es ja auch offensive und defensive Fähigkeiten und Spezialisierungen.


Ja da hab ich mich verschrieben, ich meine die hexenkriegerin, und hexenjägerin gibt es ja gar nicht oder?^^
Die hexenkriegerin ist auf jedenfall auch eine Elfe , also nochmal irgendwas ist da so was von unrealistisch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja aber die haben eben nach über 1 Jahr, noch vor der zweiten großen Entlassung, schon nicht viel gemacht.
Die müssen sich ja net in alle Richtungen strecken. Aber WAR ist eben wie WOW finde ich und dhaer ist es zu langweilig. Auch WOW macht kein Spaß mehr, ist halt zu alt und kennt man alles. Nur gibt es eben Dinge, wo man merkt das Blizzard gelernt hat und Mythic Patch und ignot dabei eigentlich die Community so gut es geht und wenn sie was umsetzten, dann eben so und fertig. Das Motto Friss oder Stirb.
Denn ich find es schon nervig und störend, dass die Tankswalls durch Rezzen deutlich besser am Leben gehalten werden können oder vom Enormen AE einfach weggesprengt werden. Das ganze ist teilweise schon net mehr schön. Denn die einzige echte Chance zu überleben ist Schildwall und der ist Moral 2, also muss man immer im Kampf bleiben und der ersten ewigkeiten bis zum Tankwall, sind als Tank ja fast dauerhaft Hold the Line und Guard auf die Gruppenmitglieder hauen die Schaden bekommen und wenn es sich ergibt mal runterspringen und Todestöße versetzten oder eben über Hinterausgang raus und sich paar Leute schnappen, am besten halt in die Range stürmen und die Heiler fokusen. Aber so richtig viel mehr gibt es halt net. Vorallem wenn man stirbt, muss man auf Rezz warten und ist keiner da ewig laufen. Durch BOs die eben Rezzpunkte sind, kann man eben einer Seite Vorteile verschaffen, die sie ohne diese Dinge nicht hätte. 
So könnte die Überzahl halt zwar auch Vorteile erzielen, sich aber die Unterzahl effektiver Zeit erkaufen und das schon beim Kampf um die Burg und net erst, in dem sie dann BOs retappt. Finde eh den Lockschutz von 15 Minuten bei BOs sehr unpassend, da Burgen sofort zurückgesetzt werden, mit Toren etc.


----------



## Teal (8. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> Denn ich find es schon nervig und störend, dass die Tankswalls durch Rezzen deutlich besser am Leben gehalten werden können oder vom Enormen AE einfach weggesprengt werden. Das ganze ist teilweise schon net mehr schön.
> [...]


Naja... Habe eben altes Video-Material von mir gefunden. Stand war damals Patch 1.2.0 - also vor dem AE-Nerf mit Patch 1.2.1. Ich finde man merkt den Unterschied zu heute schon sehr stark. Zumal damals die AP-Knappheit noch kein Begriff war und man auch ohne passende Tränke immer genug Aktionspunkte hatte. Es wird schon was getan, nur eben in einem Tempo... Da ist selbst eine Schnecke im Rückwärtsgang mit angezogener Handbremse und "verstauchten Knöcheln" schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: <-- Zu doof zum Tippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (8. Dezember 2009)

Was Blizzard besser macht, ist vor allem, dass kein Endcontent entfernt wird, sondern dass er nach einer gewissen Zeit abgeschwächt wird. Das hätte sich Mythic im Bezug auf die Festungen mal als Beispiel nehmen sollen. Im T4 gibt es nichts stimmungsvolles, was man nicht auch schon im T3 haben kann. Mit einer Stadtbelagerung hat die Stadtbelagerung ja nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun und wenn sich da nichts ändert, dann werden die Leute nunmal aus langer Weile irgendwann die Segel streichen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2009)

Ne blizzard ist im Endcontent PVE, das kannst echtn icht mit PVP Vergleichen. Weil dort werden neue Inis zu geschoben und damit die Leute, die erst später dazu steigen, auch in den gleichen Inis sind, muss was gemacht werden. Denn die Leute die sich aufregen, dass viele was hinterher geworfen bekommen, machen keine Raids für Naxx Leute auf, sondern gehen zum Beispiel PDoK und fertig oder mit ihren Gildentwinkraids. Aber mitnehmen tun die doch nur, wenn net alles voll ist. Daher ist es eben das Problem, dass man dort anfangen muss die Leute immer ca. gleiches Level zu halten und net das erst alle Naxx, Ulduar, PDK etc. müssen um nach Icecrown zu kommen, sondern dass man gleich mit PDK einsteigen könnte.
Aber das ist im PVP ja nicht Sinn und Zweck.

Das ws man aber vergleichen kann ist ein Lake von WAR und ein BG von WOW, mit gewissen Dingen. Denn durch die ABgeschlossenheit zum PVE ist es kein echtes ORVR. Da die Zonen Festgelockt werden, gibt es also auch kein, wir nehmen es wieder weg. Damit ist es ein BG, der am Ende nur ein Sieger kennt, was ja bei 2 Fraktionen immer der Fall ist. Es gewinnt immer 1 und die andere Verliert. Damit ist es wie ein BG. Daher hättem an gewisse Konzepte und Idee aus diesen nehmen können. Doch hat man das eben in meinen Augen nicht. Denn die Lakes ändern sich ja ab T2 nicht wirklich. Wenn wenigstens mehr BOs dazu gekommen wären, die mehr Bedeutung gegen Ende hin haben etc. Aber nichts 2 Burgen 4 BOs.

Ja die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich das Entwickelt ist ein Problem. Zu einem weil sie net mehr voll besetzt sind und zum anderen, weil ich denke sie teilweise nur noch Leute haben, die sich erstmal wieder einarbeiten müssen in ihre Neuen Aufgaben Gebiete. Aber Mythic hätte von Anfang an solche Patches bringen müssen, dann denk ich wäre was zu retten gewesen.


----------



## Peithon (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine ja nicht, dass alles 1 zu 1 übernommen wird. Aber du hast ja erkannt, dass bei Warhammer im T4 nichts Neues kommt. Im T4 gibt es zu wenig Abwechslung, um wirklich viele Spieler an das Spiel zu binden. Die Festungen waren zumindest ein Ansatz dazu einen wirklich epischen Kampf zu integrieren. Das ist Mythic aber nicht gelungen. Als Endkontent ein Szenario ohne taktische Möglichkeiten, dafür aber mit vielen Leuten und einpaar Bosskämpfe zu präsentieren, ist einfach zu wenig. 

Das alte Alterac-Tal von WoW war wirklich nahezu perfekt. Das war ein epischer Kampf und eine gute Verbindung von PvP und PvE. Wenn man heute damalige WoW-Spieler danach fragt, dann schwärmen sie eigentlich immer noch davon. 

Die meisten Spieler haben mit Warhammer aufgehört, bevor sie RR80 geworden sind. Mittlerweile ist überwiegend nur noch der harte Kern da, von denen jetzt aber auch schon eine ganze Menge RR80 geworden sind oder es in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten werden. Da Warhammer irgendwie keine neuen Leute anzieht, sollte sich Mythic doch an den Wünschen und Bedürfnissen dieser Spielern orientieren. Die möchten neue Herausforderungen (neue Sets, höherer Rufrang usw.) und keine neuen Glanzeffekte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich das Entwickelt ist ein Problem. Zu einem weil sie net mehr voll besetzt sind und zum anderen, weil ich denke sie teilweise nur noch Leute haben, die sich erstmal wieder einarbeiten müssen in ihre Neuen Aufgaben Gebiete. Aber Mythic hätte von Anfang an solche Patches bringen müssen, dann denk ich wäre was zu retten gewesen.



Es gibt so viele Spieler in WoW die hautpsächlich nur Casual PVP betreiben. Das kann man in WAR genausogut, nur hätte man von Anfang an funktionierende Skills, funktionierende Synchro, funktionierende Engine usw. haben müssen.

Mir hat WAR sehr gut gefallen. Mehr verschiedene Szenarien, lustige Skills usw. Nur großartig RVR war dann in der Realität nicht so mein Ding (vor allem weil es zu Beginn unspielbar war). Das ist mir zu casual-unfreundlich, viel zu viel rumreiten oder warten, ewiges "Gesuche" bis wirklich irgendwo Kämpfe stattfinden usw.

Einloggen, BG anmelden, innerhalb 5 Minuten gehts auf und man hat Action und kann auch kämpfen, das ist das was mir im ORVR immer gefehlt hat. Sicher gab es ab und zu mal größere Schlachten, aber in der Regel bin ich nur blöd rumgeritten hab zu 50 einen umgezergt (oder umgekehrt), hab auf irgendwelche Locks gewartet (hab mich da nie so interessiert für die Details, aber in diversen RVR Gruppen ist man teilweise über Stunden irgendwo nur gestanden und hat auf einen Lock gewartet) usw.

Dadurch, dass wirkliche Burgbelagerungen in den ersten Monaten unspielbar waren und man den Rest des PVP in viel besserer, lagfreier, funktionierender, absturzfeier usw. Form in WoW genauso erleben konnte, sind sehr viele einfach dahin zurück. Einloggen, BGs spielen, bisschen 1k Winter ab und zu - wers mag auch ein paar Arena Matches. Das ist es, was die Casuals brauchen (und die sind die große Mehrheit der Spieler).


----------



## wiligut (9. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ja da hab ich mich verschrieben, ich meine die hexenkriegerin, und hexenjägerin gibt es ja gar nicht oder?^^



Doch, Hexenjäger gibts als Männlein und als Weiblein.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (9. Dezember 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Doch, Hexenjäger gibts als Männlein und als Weiblein.


Na dann, ich habe auf jedenfall die hexenkriegerin gemeint und würde gerne sehen was contra da schönes zu dichten kann


----------



## C0ntra (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich schrieb es bereits, wohl wissend, dass die Hexenkriegerin gemeint war.

Mir scheint, als ob ich dich persönlich angegriffen hätte, mit meiner Meinung zu Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (9. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es bereits, wohl wissend, dass die Hexenkriegerin gemeint war.


Tut mir Leid, aberich kann nicht finden wo du mir erklärt hast wieso eine hexenkriegerin weniger Leben/verteidigung als ein Schwertmeister hat.

Und wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man halt um den brei herum reden nicht wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mir ist klar das jmd mit  so viel warhammer Erfahrung (<---ironie!) aion nicht gefällt,  3monate fand ich es auch nicht schlecht, bis ins T4. Mal schauen wielange du durchhälst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (9. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aberich kann nicht finden wo du mir erklärt hast wieso eine hexenkriegerin weniger Leben/verteidigung als ein Schwertmeister hat.
> 
> Und wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man halt um den brei herum reden nicht wahr
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich jetzt nicht zitieren, alles muss man dir nicht vorkauen.
Als Tipp, der Beitrag war allgemein gehalten, also quäle nicht die Browsersuche nach Schwertmeister etc. 

Och, im T4 macht es nach wie vor Spaß.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (9. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt nicht zitieren, alles muss man dir nicht vorkauen.


Och bitte, ich würde das sogerne sehen

PS: Vorher editieren zählt nicht. Du hast nur etwas zum schwertmeister geschrieben und wie dessen Fähigkeit zustande kommt aber nicht zu dem dadurch sinnlosen werte unterschied zwischen diesem und einer Hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Patch ist inzwischen in den USA live. Dauert also nicht mehr lange bis er zu uns kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Laut WARHerald per Twitter sollte der Patch morgen auch bei uns sein. Mal schaun, ob das bei GOA klappt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. Dezember 2009)

Gibt ein Thread mit termin, link ich aber nicht müsst ihr selbst suchen ^^

Aber denksowas muss man nicht groß breit treten. Es ist halt das Konzept der Klassen. Ich frag mich eher warum sie Tarnung eingebaut haben und warum Hexerjäger und Hexenkriegerin es sein mussten? Vorallem warum die Kombopunkte klassen ;p wirkt bissel wie abgeschaut .p


----------



## Churchak (9. Dezember 2009)

@Rungor hmmm ich bin ja geneigt bei deinem Bild zu vermuten das Mythic heimlich am Atombombengürtel für Order bastelt,also Quasi an dem Underdogsystem 1.1. Dein Zwerg hat ihn gerade gezündet und dann releast und stahlt nun halt noch ein wenig nach. ^^


----------



## C0ntra (10. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Gibt ein Thread mit termin, link ich aber nicht müsst ihr selbst suchen ^^
> 
> Aber denksowas muss man nicht groß breit treten. Es ist halt das Konzept der Klassen. Ich frag mich eher warum sie Tarnung eingebaut haben und warum Hexerjäger und Hexenkriegerin es sein mussten? Vorallem warum die Kombopunkte klassen ;p wirkt bissel wie abgeschaut .p



Es ist halt ne passende Mechanik für diese Klassen. Das Heiler heilen haben sie auch abgeschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und erst recht, das Tanks Schilde tragen dürfen.
Also im Ernst, der Stealth ist doch moderat, du bist nicht permanent unsichtbar bzw kannst ihn nicht aus der Tarnung heraus erneuern und es besteht die Möglichkeit, dich zu enttarnen. 
Ich glaube weil HK und HJ am "schurkigsten" sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. Dezember 2009)

Hexenkrieger und Tarnung. Die Damen sind Blutdürstende Khaintreue Fanatikerinen. Die haben kein Interesse zu tarnen, wir sind Soldaten also haben diese Weiber Raserei und Hass, sowas in der Richtung.
Ich find Stealth passt in erste Linie bei WAR zu den Kundschafterklassen in jeder Form. Also Schattenkrieger und der DE Schatten. Aber find bei beiden Klassen wirkt es selbstam. Find die hätten die Tarnung raus lassen sollen und ne andere Mechanik finden können. Schattenschritt zum Beispiel, Sprungattacken, Focus skills etc. 
Aber Hexenkriegerin sind eher die Rasereibräute des Khaine.
Henxjäger ehe Bullen des Imperium =) die Cops.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (10. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra ich warte immernoch auf dein "vorhandenes" Zitat


----------



## C0ntra (10. Dezember 2009)

Du hast es bereits gefunden, jedoch allem Anschein nach nicht verstanden aber das nehm ich dir jetzt nicht ab. Eventuell ist ja jemand so freundlich und hilft dir.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (10. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle konntest du nicht mehr folgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So dann bitte ich mal um Hilfe, wo steht hier etwas das den Werteunterschied zwischen Schwertmeistern und Hexenkriegerinen erklärt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachdem was du schreibst müssten sie die gleichen grundwerte an verteidigung, Ausweichen usw. haben


----------



## C0ntra (10. Dezember 2009)

Leider nicht das gewünschte Zitat, auf ein Neues! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (10. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel und c0ntra, ihr habt euch gesucht und gefunden, Kasperle-Theater vom Feinsten, tauscht doch Eure icq-nummern aus, dann könnt ihr euch immer gegenseitig zuflamen =P


----------

